# Tomo-chan wa Onna no ko!



## OS (Jul 4, 2015)

raw


A recent big thing that came out of nowhere.



> [Aizawa, Tomo] was raised in a Karate Dojo and lived her life as a tomboy till high school.
> 
> As a result her childhood friend/love interest [Kubota, Junichirou] (aka Jun) doesn't treat her as a girl at all.
> 
> ...



It's a cute series and the MC isn't dense. It's a 4-koma tho


----------



## rajin (Jul 5, 2015)

*ohh man i forgot to make its thread.

Chapter 10
Chapter 10
Chapter 10*


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2015)

Just discovered the series and binged it between fights of UFC 192. It's great light reading, really funny for the most part.


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 4, 2015)

Been reading this and enjoying it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2016)

No new pages since before christmas... what's going on with this


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 14, 2016)

It went on hiatus for the holidays I think 

Suppose to come back this month but what day is still TBD


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2016)

Good, this is too cute to get cancelled


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Cotton Candy is the best character in this series. Makes me laugh every time she appears.

And also, im pretty much 100% sure Jun is not as oblivious as he seems.

He'd have to be more dense than a god damn black hole of he was.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2016)

He was obviously self rationalising his feelings for Tomo. Jun is rather aggravating at times, mind.


I thought the hiatus was until 18th January?


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2016)

He already knows Tomo likes him but he doesn't want that relationship it seems. I think he finds it weird that he's hitting on her because he used to think she was a guy their whole life.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2016)

OS said:


> He already knows Tomo likes him but he doesn't want that relationship it seems.



But he doesn't want anyone else to steal her either. Ultimate selfishness


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tomo best girl


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 31, 2016)

January is ending, and there's still no new stuff? Bummer.

Misuzu is best girl.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2016)

also it's coming back feb. 2


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh thanks the God. Btw, how often is it released? And how many pages at once?


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2016)

A page a day everyday


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2016)

Tomo the bishi host


----------



## Millefeuille (Jan 31, 2016)

OS said:


> A page a day everyday



And a hiatus at cliffhangers.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2016)

ITS BACK


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 2, 2016)

Been reading this since the start.
No regrets.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Fucking teasing on the sleep over, goddamit


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Mar 4, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Been reading this since the start.
> No regrets.


Same here, very goot thing.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 4, 2016)

Tomom the grope machine


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 6, 2016)

>no parents
>no parents

ADVANCE THE PLOT ADVANCE THE PLOT ADVANCE THE PLOT


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Another hiatus


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2016)

Holy shit Jun's Mom da besto


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2016)

Somehow I doubt there are just snacks in that bag


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 8, 2016)

^it's full of dildo's and condoms.
never forget the tissues too, not the tissues.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 8, 2016)

I thought it would be edible lingerie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ^it's full of dildo's and *condoms*.
> never forget the tissues too, not the tissues.



But she wants grandchildren


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Condoms with holes breh

As Tomom said, "They'll blow your mind"


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 15, 2016)

ITS BACK


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2016)

YAAAAAASSSSS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Is he prepping himself or is he prepping himself?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Is he prepping himself or is he prepping himself?



You mean, is he spilling spaghetti, or is he spilling spaghetti?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Also, I knew Tomo was big but I didn't think she was THAT big until the bath scene


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 20, 2016)

JUN YOU GODDAMN FOOL


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasuga Yanagida...


----------



## Kurou (Mar 20, 2016)

Just started reading this, but it's pretty damn funny I have to admit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Goddamn it, Jun is hinting you and you're still dense as ever Tomo 

EDIT: Am I going insane or is Jun alluding Tomo's zero defense in the goal as...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2016)

HOLY SHIT SO CLOSE

JUN DO IT 

DO IT FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2016)

These motherfuckers...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 25, 2016)

TOMO IS THIRSTY AS FUCK CONFIRMED

CMON JUN GIVE HER THE D


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2016)

Things are heating up, but I can already see some stupid incident ruining the situation


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 27, 2016)

Jun's gonna whisper Misuzu's name in his sleep, isn't he?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2016)

Zeta42 said:


> Jun's gonna whisper Misuzu's name in his sleep, isn't he?



As part of a nightmare, if anything.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 27, 2016)

JUN WAKE THE FUCK UP AND GET IN THE SAME BED


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2016)

ITS HAPPENING (somewhat)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2016)

this post


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



April Fool's translation goddamit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Momsuzu is so fine


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tomo's mom, Carol's mom, Misuzu's mom.

Fuck, marry, kill.

Go.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 15, 2016)

See this on the time of /r/manga on reddit every night...decided to finally marathon read it all tonight.

This series is fuckin great...holy shit do I wish there was more. Goddamn 4koma format  Caught up WAY too quickly...RIP.

All the characters are so great in their own way:

Tomo is a super hot tomboyish chick who just recently realized her feelings for her best (male) friend, Jun. It's adorable just how insanely ungirly she is, lol. Luckily she has the support of her best (girl) friend, Misuzu, to help her to try and get a real love relationship going with Jun.

Jun is such a hilarious dipshit. Doesn't realize at all how Tomo feels about him...hell, he doesn't even see Tomo as a girl, let alone a love interest (though that seems to be changing ). When he gets jealous though...my God, he goes full on beast mode on people, lol.

Misuzu (ie, besto-girl) is always amazing when she gets panel time. I love how she plots things in order for Tomo and Jun to be alone together, and those amazingly sinister smiles she has. Was really curious when they talked about when she and Jun dated...only to find out that dumbass made her go on a 40km bike ride and do other insanely physically taxing things  So stupid. Her interactions with Jun really are amazing though, definitely one of the best parts.

Carol (ie, Cotton Candy) took me a while to like. She just seemed like a typical airhead (and she definitely is one), but she at least understands being girly and is able to teach Tomo her ways...somewhat. She's the weakest in the bunch (character wise), but she's growing on me.

As for the mothers...:
Tomo's mom is pretty amazing. Her interactions with her husband are pretty great (though I still don't know how he managed to knock her up and have Tomo if he faints/gets that flustered whenever she is around him, lol).

Carol's mom is so similar to her it hurts, lol. Not much else to say; super nice, but super fuckin weird...just like her daughter.

And now we get to meet Misuzu's mom...those glasses, oh boy!  Much like her daughter, she just can't deal with Cotton Candy's personality, lol. If Misuzu grows up to look like her...holy shit, whoever she hooks up with is gonna be one lucky dude!

Now as for that "fuck, marry, kill", seems easy enough: Fuck Tomo-mom, Marry Misuzu-mom, kill Carol-mom. This seems the most logical. Tomo's mom, being an ex-yankee girl...is probably a ton of fun in the sack. Misuzu's mom just looks like great wife material. Love her and her daughter's personality (and looks), so I would gladly wake up to that shit every day. And Carol's mom...RIP. Could not deal with that shit, lol...


----------



## stream (Apr 15, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> This series is fuckin great...holy shit do I wish there was more. Goddamn 4koma format  Caught up WAY too quickly...RIP.


Rejoice! It's updated every day.

…Sometimes I wish it wasn't. Every time I read my daily dose, I feel like a drug addict.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah really surprised Cotton Candy is genius tier in math, lol...


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol She owned Misuzu.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2016)

This has to be one of the funniest pages so far


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 27, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Lol She owned Misuzu.




Can you say "REKT"?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 6, 2016)

Tomo is stacked


----------



## Zeta42 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 23, 2016)

She can't even do more than 1 pushup, how the fuck did she lift those gold bars?


----------



## Zeta42 (May 23, 2016)

Maybe it's just gold foil coated chocolate?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 23, 2016)

It made a thud and Fumitan confirmed it weighs 3-5 kilos each


----------



## Roman (May 25, 2016)

She actually gave her gold ingots. My sides


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 29, 2016)

Tomo, do that to Jun and not Misuzu

TOMO YOU FOOL


----------



## Zeta42 (May 29, 2016)

Tomo x Misuzu is OTP. Who needs Jun?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 29, 2016)

Add Carol there, brah


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 30, 2016)

Tomo as a girl (heh) looks pretty cute...but man, normal tomboy Tomo crushes this.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 30, 2016)

Its because she's wearing a wig


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2016)

Christ, Jun's denial level is through the fuckin roof...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Jun 6, 2016)

WTF man! I dunno if I want this as the real one but damn that photoshop.

Still, Jun is the man in this manga. I'm loving how he isn't actually all that dense but refuses to accept reality that Tomo is hawt and that he has the self-control of a saint.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 6, 2016)

Are you ready for Volume 3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 6, 2016)

Too bad this is still on hiatus for a few more weeks  Feelsbadman.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 6, 2016)

I heard it will be back before the 10th of July.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh really? Nice. I just remembered it was sometime in July, assumed it was towards the end.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 12, 2016)

Where were you when Misuzu and Carol were revealed to be Stand users?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 20, 2016)

Volume 3 Omake

Well, get to see how Cotton Candy's parents relationship started. Oh man...poor guy, lol. Realizing he is actually banging a 13 y/o. "Morals and ethics be damned!"  And at the end of all that, finding out she was pregnant...lol. Fun times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2016)

idk how to feel about him fucking a 13 yr old and she got pregnant


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 20, 2016)

Eh, he was 16...they're both minors.

Also, pretty sure new chapter is finally coming out tonight, get hype!


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 20, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Eh, he was 16...they're both minors.
> 
> Also, pretty sure new chapter is finally coming out tonight, get hype!


a 16 year old banging a 13 year old is still weird tho

and a 13 year old getting pregnant is always fucked up

still funny as hell tho


----------



## Gemmysaur (Jul 21, 2016)

Well, in Japan, the girl has to be 16 to marry, while the guy has to be 18. He assumed she was his age (16) and he asked her to come with him and marry him in 2 years (18).

He didn't expect her to be 3 years younger than him.

Still funny as hell though.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Tomo is back! And with a MENACING aura. Look at all those ゴ ゴ ゴ, it's like she's going to unleash her Stand.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 21, 2016)

Kinda disappointed that there isn't seemingly any real followup to her makeover thing. Onto the next arc apparently...well, unless Tomo is actually this angry still cuz of Jun, and not pumped for the sports tourney that is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 29, 2016)

Swimsuit chapter FINALLY here! Anddddd, Jun zipped her jacket back up!  Misuzu's face when she told Jun where Tomo was, and her face again at the end...my God I love her so much.

Hiatus until Nov 1st? Why even live...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Oct 29, 2016)

My god. Everyone in the manga is extremely funny. This deserves a 10-season anime.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2016)

It's like Jun is seeing God's light when he sees Tomo's reveal, lol. 

Dont worry Misuzu...flat is justice.


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2016)

fit girls won a long time ago


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I love me some tall, athletic, tomboyish chicks too...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 2, 2016)

Seems Tomo has gotten over the embarassment, but Jun certainly hasn't, lol. I just love when Tomo gets excited about something, she gets SUPER excited. So great...

Misuzu's face 3rd panel...so fuckin good!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2016)

Did´t know there was a thread for this.

Loving Misuzu´s faces since ch.1
Cotton Candy is hilarious.

And also love Jun and tomo, the mother fucker was never dense, he just was in fucking denial and still wants to be


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2016)

Binge read this series, but a ton of chapters are missing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2016)

kissmanaga ha sit complete i think


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2016)

Oof...dat tan skin. Curious what role the delinquent girls will play in this arc now?

Also, Tomo-fang really is the best thing ever...


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 3, 2016)

>delinquent girls
>doing anything ever
They are just here as a gag.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2016)

They're like the two hicks from Orange is the New Black.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 4, 2016)

Tomo Rage Mode ACTIVATED! When she is jealous, even "balls" of water can turn into bullets, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 4, 2016)

Tomo can use Fishman Karate?


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 4, 2016)

Poor Cotton Candy. Poor Jun-kun.

Didn't Cotton Candy know that there is such an ability in games called Water Ball?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 4, 2016)

Fishman Karate.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2016)

After tonight, Tomo is on hiatus until the 15th. Fuck my life...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2016)

Hiatus for what?  It's not like these chapters take long to create!

@John Connor


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2016)

Poor Misuzu...

Christ, 10 day hiatus in the middle of the fuckin beach arc. Bad times...


Also, Mider...I imagine because this is a once a day thing? Even though weekly managaka generally work their asses off, I imagine they at least take a day off on the weekends. This is done once a day (albeit it the page total is less than a normal weekly series).


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 5, 2016)

Misuzu is saltier than the sea.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2016)

It's back! Misuzu...savage as fuck (as usual).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2016)

Poor Tanabe...dude got totally rocked, lol. Fuckin Misuzu is so amazing...

Also, dat 3rd panel, goddamn!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 16, 2016)

Damn she's good. Poor Tanaka-kun.

This just furthers the fact that Misuzu is best girl.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Damn she's good. Poor Tanaka-kun.
> 
> *This just furthers the fact that Misuzu is best girl*.


Fuck yeah she is!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2016)

Dear God Tomo has an amazing pair of tits. That 3rd panel death stare though, lol. They would be wise to not check out Tomo while Jun is present


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 17, 2016)

Fuck you, Jun. You neither bang her yourself nor let others. Guys like you deserve to have their balls ripped off.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 17, 2016)

I dunno what's more eyecatching in this chapter, Tomo's tits or Jun's glare that promises eternal suffering in the depths of Davy Jones' locker.


----------



## Roman (Nov 17, 2016)

Tomo is love. Bring it Jun. After all, I can give her a way better time than you.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2016)

This arc will absolutely force him to be honest about his feelings towards Tomo, right?.....RIGHT!?


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 17, 2016)

It will absolutely force him to be honest about his feelings towards Tomo's swimsuit, I'll give you that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 18, 2016)

RIP Tan skin dude...Jun is going to straight up murder him.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 18, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Damn she's good. Poor Tanaka-kun.
> 
> This just furthers the fact that Misuzu is best girl.


tomo>misuzu. like come on.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey, I love me some tall, hyper athletic tomboyish chicks...but Misuzu is the glorious Ice Queen! ALL HAIL MISUZU!!!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 18, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> tomo>misuzu. like come on.



Nah man. Breast sizes aside, Misuzu > Everyone and their moms.


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> but Misuzu is the glorious Ice Queen! ALL HAIL MISUZU!!!


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 18, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Nah man. Breast sizes aside, Misuzu > Everyone and their moms.


pfft nah man. her assholish personality is amusing but she ain't got nothing on tomo. even carol is funnier/more amusing.


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah, Misuzu is entertaining on her own but not nearly as much as Carol and Tomo.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh yeah, tanskin dude 100% confirmed dead next chapter (and rightfully so), lol.


----------



## Bielec (Nov 19, 2016)

So it's just another creep, too bad, would be nice to see some healthy ompetition for Jun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 19, 2016)

Best start running gyaru-dude, cuz Jun is gonna fuck you up!

Also, lol @ Tomo's inner dialogue. "If I went all out on a wimp like him, he'd probably wind up in the hospital!" So true...so true.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2016)

Lol that guy is fucked, so damn fucked.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 20, 2016)

RIP Chad.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 20, 2016)

Inb4 tomo stops jun from beating up the guy.
Then things happen.
Come on fumita, ik you want to make this NTR.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2016)

Nah...don't need any of that NTR faggotry ruining such a good series. I will never understand the mindset of cucks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 20, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nah...don't need any of that NTR faggotry ruining such a good series. I will never understand the mindset of cucks...





			
				NeTRollare said:
			
		

> How to survive to NTR: watch actual NTR. Shock therapy guys. Google Otomedori. Maybe you will cry blood. Maybe you will have a meltdown worse than Chernobyl. Maybe you will ask your little sister to end your life with a usb cable. Maybe you will stop believing in whatever your faith currently lies with. Eventually you will come to realize something. We are talking about Nirvana level enlightenment here. Here's the answer: You can't be cucked by a fictional story and it's fap material so it's good. Amen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2016)

While that post is hilarious...I'm good. I'm not the one who's wrong; they are, lol. Like, Netori is alright...but I just don't get why the dude getting cucked simply doesn't just murder the dude taking his girl? Doesn't make any sense to me...


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 20, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


>


Too late for that. 


SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nah...don't need any of that NTR faggotry ruining such a good series. I will never understand the mindset of cucks...


Anyway in truth Cuck is just latent homo, that afraid of admiting it, so he need have sex with guys indirectly, through GF take Netoraserare for example.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2016)

Awwww fuck yeah! IT'S HAPPENING!...at least it better start happening now


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 20, 2016)

NTR tension....


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 20, 2016)

who knows?
it won't be fumita if it's just one guy and no drugging. 
10 bucks tomo won't even last longer than that manager.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 20, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> who knows?
> it won't be fumita if it's just one guy and no drugging.
> 10 bucks tomo won't even last longer than that manager.


Thing is if go very serious Fumita never done NTR manga suprisebuttxes yes but never NTR, atleast i never saw them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2016)

Pretty positive some of Fumita's hentai work has NTR in it...which is disappointing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 20, 2016)

>this NTR talk

Get the fuck out of this thread


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2016)

Exactly, NTR is pure aids...we certainly dont need that shit in our Tomo thread.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> >this NTR talk
> 
> Get the fuck out of this thread


y u so serious? @Hyperion1O1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

though tbh, i'd be pissed if that really happens but... i'm tempted to see so, just to spite jun.
(and to break this dumb status quo. who am i kidding though? the manga will end if it does)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 21, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> y u so serious? @Hyperion1O1



Create an NTR thread and post all NTR you can there.

Not here, the most innocent of threads (except for the occasional boobs)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

b-b-b-but...


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 21, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Pretty positive some of Fumita's hentai work has NTR in it...which is disappointing.


You mean NTR to Rissoto(food) cause it is only one i found.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> You mean NTR to Rissoto(food) cause it is only one i found.


well now that i think about it, not exactly ntr but a lot of rape and /or drug-rape.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2016)

Paging @Dream


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kamina. (Nov 21, 2016)

Why would you want Jun to get NTR'd. Its only acceptable if the person its done to is an asshole and the person doing the NTRing is a better person.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 21, 2016)

Tbh, I'd like to see an NTR doujin (or any type of h-doujin, but preferably where every girl gets it) of this manga from Fumita, but only if it stays doujin and does not go anywhere within 450 lightyears of the canon proper.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> Why would you want Jun to get NTR'd. Its only acceptable if the person its done to is an asshole and the person doing the NTRing is a better person.


Netori vs Netorare?


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 21, 2016)

I googled what that was and its apparently NTR from the stealing guys perspective? IDK I don't really care about them being the MC. I just find NTR related stuff scummy in general unless the guy getting NTR'd is a dickhead e.g Jaegu from Girls of the Wild.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

because people want to watch the world burn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 21, 2016)

RIP the dream...Jun too fuckin dense. Cmon Tomo, slap some fuckin sense into him!

Given the title "Someone as Pathetic as Me", it really makes you realize Jun doesn't feel he is worthy of her, even now. Someone's gotta get rid of that bullshit that is stuck in his head, and it better be Tomo.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't think Jun is dense at all. Just that he doesn't acknowledge her as a girl for some reason, probably til he won the freaking gameboy back.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 21, 2016)

He NTRd himself......


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> I don't think Jun is dense at all. Just that he doesn't acknowledge her as a girl for some reason, probably til he won the freaking gameboy back.


I think that was the case initially, but I feel like for the last 50 chapters or so, Jun has fully realized Tomo is a girl....he has just been in conflict with his feelings about it. And now, given this chapter, it shows that he just has severe self-esteem issues. They need to have an all out physical fight...maybe that'll allow Jun to prove to himself that he is strong enough to beat her, and also protect her.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 22, 2016)

With "Some as pathetic as me" it is obvious that for some reason Jun thinks himself as unworthy of Tomo.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2016)

We have known that for awhile.

Also someone*


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 22, 2016)

Mider T said:


> We have known that for awhile.
> 
> Also someone*


We knew that he holding for some reason, never knew reason was insecurity.

Did not sleep for 27h already so sorry for mistakes.


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 22, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I think that was the case initially, but I feel like for the last 50 chapters or so, Jun has fully realized Tomo is a girl....he has just been in conflict with his feelings about it. And now, given this chapter, it shows that he just has severe self-esteem issues. They need to have an all out physical fight...maybe that'll allow Jun to prove to himself that he is strong enough to beat her, and also protect her.



Jun did fight her, one chapter she came home and her dad gave her shit for getting knocked around by him.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2016)

Was that before, or after he started viewing her as a girl, though? I honestly can't remember...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 22, 2016)

Didn't he say he can't beat Tomo without holding back fighting out of the style her father teaches or something to that effect?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah, he sad that Tomo was better and fighting without rules is the only way he can win.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2016)

/Sigh...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Fucking NTR'd by a cotton candy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2016)

Watch, Misuzu is going to be surrounded by guys next chapter...and Jun is just going to laugh, lol.


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 23, 2016)

The thing is though Jun always liked Tomo (even when he though she was a boy lol - e.g the flashback please say my name chapter). The thing with her dad giving her shit was in highschool so I mean obviously he knew she was a girl at the point; it might have just been an oversight by the author


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 23, 2016)

Well fck. This must be Cotton Candy's plan all along, and we all done goof.


----------



## stream (Nov 23, 2016)

Cotton candy is acting like a bull in a china shop. It might be needed for these two.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2016)

Ya, CC has been the ultimate schemer this arc. Wouldn't be surprised if she laid this trap just so Tomo would get jealous and straight up confess to Jun's dumbasss.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2016)

Cotton Candy's smile even when being choked out, lol.  Also, CC using Tomo's tit as a pillow 

Well Misuzu does speak the truth...Tomo just needs to stay by Jun's side all day. That's the best chance she has (aside from just confessing to him).


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2016)

The last panel is weird drawn and looks like CC shmelessly rubbing her face against her left tit.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 24, 2016)

That's Tomo's hand.


----------



## Roman (Nov 24, 2016)

GODDAMN IT JUN!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah, it's Tomo's hand wrapped around CC's neck, that she is holding.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 25, 2016)

Jun is the king of keeping a straight face, lol. Also, Tomo's face in the 2nd panel is fuckin cute as hell...goddamn!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 25, 2016)

I can understand how Jun's a volcano exploding deep inside. I mean, Tomo has a bombastic personality and a bombshell body to boot.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 25, 2016)

I think Jun might have to wait a bit before going back in the water...while he waits for his raging erection to die down, lol.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2016)

Mine too


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2016)

So, doujins when?


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 26, 2016)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I think Jun might have to wait a bit before going back in the water



He might have to wait a bit before he would even stand up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2016)

Cmon Jun, this is your last chance! MAKE A FUCKIN MOVE BEFORE THE BEACH DAY ENDS!


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 27, 2016)

I think I'll just crush your hopes here and now with this leaked ending.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 27, 2016)

>Tomo's swimsuit falls off
>people ogle
>Jun covers Tomo
>they go to a secluded place to cover up
>???
>grandchildren


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2016)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> >Tomo's swimsuit falls off
> >people ogle
> >Jun covers Tomo
> >they go to a secluded place to cover up
> ...


Yep, sounds good to me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2016)

Well...there goes that arc. Just when it looks like there might finally be SOME progression...we go back to square one. WE NISEKOI NOW BOYZ!


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 28, 2016)

I can't believe someone drew a man hitting a woman in the year of our lord 2016. It's all Trump's fault.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2016)

I see a hint of progress.

Whereas Jun would just say "yeah it was fun" if it had been the earlier chapters, now he hits Tomo.

Misuzu notices the change and see Jun is cracking.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Who am I kidding, FUUCK YOU JUNNNN


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 29, 2016)

"Result of today's battle: Misuzu's victory"


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 29, 2016)

Misuzu "Forgot to turn my swag off, woke up covered in bitches" Gundou.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 29, 2016)

And with this...HIATUS UNTIL JANUARY 27TH! HOLY FUCK KILL ME NOW!


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 30, 2016)

> to see Tomo as a girl


"So it seems... Tomo-chan really is an onnanoko," Jun thought.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2016)

They choose now of all times to go on hiatus?!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Dec 2, 2016)

Mider T said:


> They choose now of all times to go on hiatus?!


Keikaku doori.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 16, 2017)

IT'S BACK!

Oh jeez, wonder why Misuzu is so reluctant to go back to Tomo's place? lol...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes....yes.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 18, 2017)

CottonCandy-mama worried about her daughter, lol...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Jan 19, 2017)

Mother-daughter cotton candy interaction in their natural habitat is just wow.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 19, 2017)

Volume 4 Extras




Dat Misuzu booty. And damn...they all look good in that tiger print


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 19, 2017)

So Misuzu ending up coming too, eh? Also, lol @ Tomo-mom's reaction to seeing Cotton Candy


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn cotton candy is a fucking bomb in many many ways


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 21, 2017)

Christ...Tomo's mom is fuckin savage.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 21, 2017)

Tomo's parent's reaction to Cotton Candy is so great, lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2017)

Huh, surprised this is the first time that Misuzu has met Tomo's dad. They seemed to hang out a lot as children, you would think they would have met at some point.

Also, lol @ the "Runs in the family"...so true. They really do like picking on guys who have the hots for Tomo/Tomo's mom.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2017)

Not really surprised by the dad not knowing her, assuming she went to her house only once and that´s when she got trauma, it mean she never set foot there ever again even though she would always be with Tomo and Jun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 23, 2017)

Misuzu is just burning up inside...and Tomo is getting jelly, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh God...King's Game!? This could get super interesting...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 25, 2017)

Playing Ou-sama with just three people is no fun. And I wonder if Carol actually knows what this game is about.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's hoping Jun someone magically teleports into that room. Now THAT would lead to some fun times...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 25, 2017)

That was fuckin spot on...please more of this CC!

Can't wait to see Misuzu's rebuttal to this. Oh God...a super bubbly version of Misuzu. Not sure if want?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2017)

Seeing Carol not smile was kind of freaky.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Misuzu is just burning up inside...and Tomo is getting jelly, lol.


I love how Misuzu has the same expression in the flashback.


----------



## Roman (Jan 26, 2017)

Tomo is still the cutest of them all.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 26, 2017)

Tomo with the absurdly cute/nice request...only to get shot down immediately, lol. Seems like Misuzu is inevitably next. She is going to HAVE to order Tomo to do something in regards to Jun. Awwww yeah!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, called it. Misuzu's turn, and she used this opportunity to be a super wingman for Tomo/Jun. GG Best girl...making them ships happen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 29, 2017)

Tomo cutely asking Jun to the fireworks show...and Misuzu and CC try to force their way into his house, lol. Jun slapped the shit outta them though. Also, wtf is with that "Bigot" tshirt?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 29, 2017)

jun ain't having none of that bullshit


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 29, 2017)

He just went and put bitches in their place


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 29, 2017)

Jun playing it calm and cool, but next chapter (or whenever the girls leave) he is going to freak the fuck out over this date, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh shit, even CC realizes that PROGRESS might start happening soon.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 31, 2017)

Misuzu was already airborne before Tomo-mom finished her sentence, lol. So harsh. Sleeping with her sounds like it would be a lot of fun


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 1, 2017)

Misuzu instantly taking the bed, lol. CC aint goin down without a fight, though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 2, 2017)

Volume 4 Omake

Fun little extension of the beach arc in there. Also, some damn good pics too.


Getting blindfolded and bound by Misuzu? Jun is LIVIN THE DREAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


Dear God! Misuzu's murder face right there is fuckin amazing...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 3, 2017)

Hmmm...well, the normal translation site for Tomo is redirecting to the RAWs. Not sure what happened to it? Shut down? Hacked? Either way, this is a translation from /a/. Quality is alright at least.

Goddamnit Jun, JUST REALIZE SHE IS IN LOVE WITH YOU!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2017)

I still want to see the flashback where Jun finally figured out Tomo was a girl lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 3, 2017)

Tomo stressin about Jun's recent actions...while CC is cuddling her while sleeping, lol. Here's hoping next chapter starts the actual fireworks festival itself.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I still want to see the flashback where Jun finally figured out Tomo was a girl lol


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh yeah lol


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 5, 2017)

Some have interpreted the new chapter as Misuzu being gay for Tomo, but I think it's a bit more simple (or complicated). Tomo has always been a tomboy with boyish interests, and Misuzu didn't like it. When Tomo realized she wanted Jun to see her as a girl, Misuzu jumped at the opportunity to make Tomo girlier and become better friends with her. But at the same time, she'll be spending less time with Tomo if they actually hook up, so Misuzu isn't really excited about them dating.

Only question now is how Misuzu briefly dating Jun ties into all this. Or, more specifically, what are Misuzu's feelings for Jun right now?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, I never really thought the Yuri route was real. I think that Misuzu is just afraid that if Jun/Tomo become a legit couple, she'll get left behind.


----------



## OS (Feb 5, 2017)

I think it might be a friend thing


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2017)

Tomo-mom's sadface when her angels left  At least she still has Tomo! lol...


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 6, 2017)

A Tomo is fine, too.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2017)

Fuck yeah progress! Either this is going to end really well, or...more likely than not, going to end up in a horrible explosion. Either way, shit is about to get real!


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 7, 2017)

Who's that? Junmom?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, I believe that's the first time we've actually seen her on panel (though I do remember her talking on the phone with Tomo about getting some grandkids, lol)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2017)

Welp, here comes the fireworks show. Assuming next chapter we'll get to see Tomo in a kimono/yukata. Wish we coulda seen Misuzu and her mom in one as well


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 8, 2017)

Chapter 500! To-mom is furious about Tomo's appearance...time for her to get dressed up next chapter!


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't remember the last time a Tomo chapter made me laugh so hard.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2017)

OH SWEET JESUS! TOMO IN A YUKATA, AND SHE'S BLUSHING!? ! IT'S HAPPENINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Jun straight up blinded by the light, lol. Oh man, I am so excited for this fireworks show...really hoping there is at least SOME progress.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2017)

Whoa she actually looks like a woman! Lol

I have a feeling something big is going to happen soon...


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 10, 2017)

So innocent...that's probably how it will end  RIP


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 11, 2017)

No one is even recognizing Tomo...shocked by how insanely cute she is, lol. God I hope this festival goes well...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 12, 2017)

All the stall runners gossiping about how Tomo has grown into a Yukata wearing beauty...but she is still an insanely competitive tomboy, lol. That smug laugh...So perfect.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 12, 2017)

Early leak of the final chapter:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 12, 2017)

Christ, that dude is even denser than Jun. Cotton Candy is getting tired of his bullshit, lol.

Also...hiatus until Feb 21st  There is no God...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2017)

Why the fuck does this author need such frequent hiatuses for a 4-KOMA?!!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2017)

Health issues maybe? Dunno. 1 page a day really doesn't seem like a whole lot, assuming you have already planned out the entire arc. Like hell, the author had a what, 1.5 month hiatus prior to this one? Christ...


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 13, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Christ, that dude is even denser than Jun. Cotton Candy is getting tired of his bullshit, lol.


It can't be helped, he likes Tomo.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 13, 2017)

pretty sure it was clarified he only admires tomo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2017)

Finally back after another hiatus. That mask does look pretty similar to Kou-chan. The demon one as Tomo? Not so much. But lol @ the Gemskull as Misuzu. She's gonna fuckin choke Cotton Candy...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2017)

I spot Luffy and Pikachu...who are the other masks?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2017)

Kamen Rider to the right of "Kou-chan", maybe? Dunno, the rest are pretty generic.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2017)

Tomo thinking Jun is trying to steal her haul, lol. However, chivalry is alive and well apparently. Once she realized that...oh God, dat blush!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2017)

Jun is such an awkward person. Lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2017)

Cotton Candy immediately runs off if they aren't holding hands, lol. Can't tell if that is just her normal nature, or if she is doing that so that he will constantly hold her hands? Also, CC actually bought that "Misuzu" mask, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2017)

Uh oh, trouble time. So the question is...will Tomo be her normal tomboy self and utterly destroy these guys, or will she play the damsel in distress, and Jun comes in and utterly destroys them? lol. Here's hoping for Option 2 so that maybe some actual progress can happen.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 24, 2017)

Someone's doing Duwang translations of Tomo.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2017)

Jun swooped in, and didn't even need to kill anyone. Kinda disappointed actually.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2017)

Finally. 
 I read the chapter before it was posted.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank God she fuckin hit his ass. Can't even take a compliment when she is trying to act all ladylike. Fuckin Jun, man. I know there is basically a 0% chance of it happening, but I hope Tomo calls him out on this, and why he can't just always treat her like a girl or something. NEED PROGRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2017)

Ironic considering it went exactly the opposite this chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2017)

Jun scared shitless of being surrounded by 3 cute girls...goddamnit.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Jun scared shitless of being surrounded by 3 cute girls...goddamnit.


Who would have thought Tomo would use an example that was so easy to explain to him? Lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2017)

Poor Jun...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2017)

The smoothness.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2017)

Jun trying to keep that straight face...but we all know he is shitting bricks, lol. Tomo's blush in the 4th panel though, HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG! Go for it Tomo!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2017)

Jun is becoming more like Tomo's dad than he wants to admit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2017)

Misuzu spots her prey...but Cotton Candy ain't letting her interupt this time! Hurray for CC being useful!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2017)

She wants to confess before the fireworks...but sadly, she is too afraid to do it. Paralyzed in fear that he might reject her and her best friend will be lost forever.  Poor Tomo. Here's hoping that Jun is the one that confesses during the fireworks show, and it doesn't get interrupted by normal tropey bullshit (fireworks too loud and couldn't hear, CC & co. show up right before Jun or Tomo is about to confess, etc). Rage meter would be off the charts...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 3, 2017)

I picked this up not to far back....lol its quickly reminding me why i hate  romance manga lol.  

I think i only hope is Jun at this point.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2017)

ARE YOU FUCKIN KIDDING? I'm honestly tempted to just drop this fuckin series...


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 4, 2017)

How i feel right now


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 4, 2017)

Long live status quo! Long live Tomo x Misuzu!


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 4, 2017)

Misuzu is a nerd; trying to derail relationships


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 5, 2017)

Tomo definitely cockblocked herself last chapter, but at least now Jun is SORT OF starting to understand things a bit >.> Still, what a complete waste of a fireworks festival...


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. I'd be satisfied if the confession was ruined in a fun way, but this...


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 5, 2017)

Status Quo partially maintained.  LOL it will be another 500 chapters before he actually realizes he has feelings for her .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 5, 2017)

So...back to planning on how to make Jun realize Tomo is a girl, meaning...back to literally chapter 1? RIP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 6, 2017)

Hitting her on her shoulder...with his pinky only. An improvement, I guess, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a feeling this awkward acting will make for good comedy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 7, 2017)

I guess its to be expected coming from a some what tense few chapters with a possible confession  may happen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 7, 2017)

Jun just lightly tapping her instead of hitting...and he thinks that is an improvement, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2017)

Tomo is as annoyed as us lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 8, 2017)

All according to keikaku...


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 9, 2017)

Misuzu was better when she enjoyed scheming.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 9, 2017)

Ya, constantly depressed Misuzu is pretty awful. I want the sadistic fun one that stirred up shit for her own amusement...


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 10, 2017)

so she really is gay for tomo?!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2017)

That's edited pretty well, lol.


Misuzu really needs to finish her thoughts. This is like the 4th chapter where she ends the chapter midsentence recently, lol.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 10, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> so she really is gay for tomo?!


man i was really out of it this morning i legit thought that was real and we about to have a bisexual love triangle


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2017)

Chapter was kind of dark.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess...back on the drama train?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2017)

Uh oh...some bullshit is about to happen. Tomo (and quite possibly Jun) will utterly destroy these fuckers if they mess with Misuzu. Actually, I think it would be preferable if Jun was the one to save the day. Maybe that would help put things at ease with Misuzu that if/when Tomo & Jun become a couple, she won't be abandoned.

Also, HIATUS until the 14th (hopefully of March, and not April).


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 11, 2017)

Tomo and Jun kicking some ass together would surely be something to see, but it's a bit predictable. How about Carol stupefying them with her sheer kawaii?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Uh oh...some bullshit is about to happen. Tomo (and quite possibly Jun) will utterly destroy these fuckers if they mess with Misuzu. Actually, I think it would be preferable if Jun was the one to save the day. Maybe that would help put things at ease with Misuzu that if/when Tomo & Jun become a couple, she won't be abandoned.
> 
> Also, HIATUS until the 14th (hopefully of March, and not April).


What is with all of the breaks?!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2017)

Probably scurrying to figure out how the fuck he is supposed to remedy that bullshit from the fireworks show...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2017)

Ummm, you all know if Tomo had confessed again right there and Jun understood...we would have more drama than Misuzu´s alone right?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 12, 2017)

Not necessarily. Could have just been that the series now revolves around Tomo and Jun doing couple stuff instead of this angsty teen shit. Horimiya handled the main chars becoming a couple well, and so have many other series. The focus would probably still have gone to Misuzu and her reaction in any scenario...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 14, 2017)

TFW Misuzu will never give you a death stare. Why even live?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2017)

She reminds me of the youngest sister from Mitsudomoe.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2017)

Misuzu in that 1st panel, lol. Also, CC's face in that last panel...looks like she got stabbed through the heart. Curious to see what her reaction is going to be next chapter. I expect her to go full on rage mode on these guys, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2017)

She broke Carol lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 16, 2017)

Cotton Candy is straight fuckin savage, lol. I love Misuzu's surprised face with wtf is happening right in front of her. CC with the glorious save...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Mar 16, 2017)

Ninjaed.
Electric Carol, Rolf.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 16, 2017)

Real translation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 16, 2017)

Wasn't it implied that CC has an army of bodyguards? And that her family is really powerfull economically and politically?

You don't want to fuck with that people.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2017)

So that's how Carol protects herself.  What would Misuzu have done if she were on her own?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 17, 2017)

CC still salty about what Misuzu said...and then she trips into a puddle, lol. Goddamnit...


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 17, 2017)

Dam this has been a exciting few chapters for sure i can wait for what happens next


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2017)

Carol doesn't fuck around


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 18, 2017)

Pouty CC...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 19, 2017)

Cotton Candy just wanted Misuzu to admit she was her friend...and then she would pounce! Too bad Misuzu's hug deflection skills are too good.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 19, 2017)

Those fuckin parody chapters are pretty legit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2017)

Jun playing it all cocky, but as soon as I hears that he can't involve Tomo...he knows shit is about to go down.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2017)

That rage face on Jun...he's gonna murder someon-....andddd BUSTED!


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bonus:


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2017)

That 2nd one...Jesus Christ. Really well edited though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2017)

Time for the Jun/Tomo tagteam to utterly destroy these fuckers....right after Tomo changes clothes >.> They sure are taking their sweet as time while Misuzu and CC are just waiting to be rescued.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 22, 2017)

Is hilarious that they are wasting so much time to go rescue them


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 23, 2017)

Huh, looks like trap-kun is worried about Cotton Candy. Guess he's coming along too (and might be the one to wreck these fuckers). Tomo destroys him in practice...but Tomo is literally a Goddess, so who knows, maybe he is actually a beast?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 24, 2017)

Carol just sitting there quietly while smiling, lol.

God what I wouldn't give to have Tomo say "I wanted to see you" to me with those murderous eyes...HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 24, 2017)

"Here's Johnny Tomo!"


----------



## Starwind75043 (Mar 24, 2017)

aww hoped they would show at least one fight for the other delinquents.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2017)

MIIIIIIITTTTSSSSSUUUUUUKKKKEETTTAAAAAAA


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 25, 2017)

Stop being so fuckin mopey! Goddamnit Misuzu!

Also, that dude gets to have some "fun" with Tomo...lucky bastard.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 26, 2017)

Poor senpai...just sitting in the back lines while Jun/Tomo utterly destroy those fuckers. Still, at least he might serve some purpose in getting Misuzu/CC outta there (even though Tomo saved them last chapter?).

Also, the dude in the headlock in the 3rd panel...he is living the dream, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2017)

Now...does senpai go nosebleed mode over this, or does he mistakenly think those dudes beat her and stripped her, in which case he legit murders them? lol...


----------



## stream (Mar 27, 2017)

I think Kou-chan is going to kick the leader's ass. Relationship upgrade goes ding!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2017)

His face made me Crack up.  As a banana, this is far deadlier for me than it is for you ningen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chapter is called "dindu nuffin"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2017)

Guess Senpai went with the 'murder' route, lol. Even Jun and Tomo are surprised by his bloodlust...good times.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2017)

More funny expressions.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 29, 2017)

CC just sitting back watching her man go beast mode on that fuckin delinquent, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 29, 2017)

It's the little ones who are the meanest.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 30, 2017)

The way she points at Misuzu, lol. Their reactions are perfect considering how intense things were.


----------



## stream (Mar 30, 2017)

Revenge is a bitch


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 31, 2017)

Misuzu's persuasive abilities...lol, good times. Christ, she probably makes some amazing threats to people.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 1, 2017)

Awwww fuck yeah, Misuzu with her Bernkastel like smile and planning. That dude is probably shitty bricks after finding out who Tomo really is, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 2, 2017)

Misuzu is so fuckin great...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2017)

Misuzu...such an amazing Ice Queen. That stare, holy shit


----------



## Roman (Apr 3, 2017)

She's obviously still got feeligns for Jun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 4, 2017)

I guess...Jun thinking Tomo is no longer a guy, but genderless, is sort of progress? Goddamnit he is dense. Also, lol @ how frustrated Misuzu is about this whole thing...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 4, 2017)

So Misuzu is reverse Jun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 5, 2017)

Tomo sad that she wants to stay the way she is and still be with Jun...but thinks her being tomboyish won't work out. Cotton Candy knows the truth though (that Jun likes Tomo just the way she is). REALLY hoping Tomo gets the hint CC just dropped her.

Also, CC just clinging to Senpai's arm like that, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 6, 2017)

Goddamnit her smile is amazing...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 7, 2017)

That fucker is completely scared for his life, lol. Misuzu is so great...

...ANDDDDDD HIATUS UNTIL THE 18TH! FML!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2017)

Damnit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 18, 2017)

It's back! Poor Senpai thinking he's worthless...even though he had enough bloodlust to scare Tomo and Jun, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 19, 2017)

So Senpai is gonna join the dojo, eh? Wonder how Tomo-mom is gonna react to seeing another guy around Tomo (might joke at Jun saying she is gonna get taken away from him or something). Either way, this is hell Senpai is walking into, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2017)

Carol really will be at Tomo's place all the time lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 20, 2017)

Senpai getting power hugged by Tomo-mom...what a lucky guy (er, even though she thought he was a girl, lol).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow, even Tomo's dad realizes Senpai can go Berserker at any moment, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 22, 2017)

That 2nd panel...Senpai the tomgirl, lol. Jun and TomoDad with those disgusted looks...priceless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Those disgusted faces


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 22, 2017)

If you started reading this today, that page would give you a pretty warped first impression


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 23, 2017)

10km one way...lol, get fucked Senpai.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2017)

Senpai mind broken...RIP!

....ANDDDDDDD HIATUS! This shit is getting absurd. This time until "sometime in May". Bah!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 30, 2017)

BACK FROM HIATUS! DEAR GOD! Apparently the author was moving to a new place...and took literally fuckin forever to do it. Here's hoping this shit doesn't turn into Hiatus x Hiatus.

Poor Senpai is getting utterly destroyed...lol.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 30, 2017)

Getting some Ryozanpaku vibes from that dojo.

Training to the death so you won't die in a fight


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 31, 2017)

Christ...Tomo and Jun go through that shit every day? Dear God. Welp Senpai...good luck!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2017)

Jun is trying to bait out Rage-Senpai...this should be good, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 2, 2017)

They are both trying to bait out Berserker-mode from each other  Trying to steal Tomo from Jun? Yep, that's how you get utterly fuckin destroyed, Senpai.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 3, 2017)

Full-powered Jun...dear God! And Tomo just looks on, remarking on how much fun Jun is having  Curious if Jun will talk shit on Cotton Candy to fully activate Senpai Berserker Mode?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 3, 2017)

This whole fight

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 4, 2017)

Tomo is like "Wow, that was kinda profound, Jun". Let's see if Senpai has a follow-up, or if this is the end of this training session.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 5, 2017)

Senpai put his entire strength into that punch, and barely landed a scratch....get rekt, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2017)

Senpai is in Tomo's ROOM!? Jun must be on the opposite side of the door, absolutely furious.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2017)

So Senpai admitted he is doing this in order to protect CC...not because she is from a super rich and elite family and needs a bodyguard, but because she talks shit on people and instigates trouble


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2017)

He looks kind of cool in that third panel.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 8, 2017)

Tomo giving out sage advice to Senpai...while Jun looks on.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2017)

Guess that ends that arc...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 10, 2017)

To-mom is the fuckin best...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh shit, CC gonna misunderstand this situation and go yandere, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 11, 2017)

Why couldn't senpai just say "that person" is Jun? And why can't Carol ask? It's like senpai is deliberately causing a misunderstanding.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 11, 2017)

You see to be new to this whole "RomCom" thing...laughably stupid misunderstandings always manage to occur, even though these situations would basically never affect people IRL. Is it lazy writing? Yes...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2017)

What's with that look CARURU?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 12, 2017)

Cotton Candy ready to choke a bitch, lol...


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 12, 2017)

To be fair didn't he actually like Tomo so its not completely based off misunderstandings.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 12, 2017)

LMAO 

Ningen please, you should of get the hint from that "humm?" last chapter


----------



## Roman (Jun 12, 2017)

Carol channeling her inner yandere


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 13, 2017)

Time for CC to find out what really is going on...

Also, when the fuck are we getting Misuzu? Been literal months since we've seen her. Feelsbadman.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuckin Cotton Candy, lol...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm having a seizure from the lack of Misuzu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2017)

You and me both, buddy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 15, 2017)

Hurray! Misuzu is back!

Oh shit...CC with the mind games. Though it kinda looks like she is biting her lip in the last panel? Is this all just act towards Misuzu?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2017)

Jun totally just got fuckin rocked, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 17, 2017)

Tomo looks broken...bad times.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 17, 2017)

This story arc seems kinda forced. Carol's character would usually just straight up ask whats up rather than some passive aggressive garbage.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 17, 2017)

Kamina. said:


> This story arc seems kinda forced. Carol's character would usually just straight up ask whats up rather than some passive aggressive garbage.


Ask who? Tomo? Everyone know that she does not like Senpai romantically. CC has similar to Tomo situation about him not taking her serious. CC doing it against Senpai and Tomo just got caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 17, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Ask who? Tomo? Everyone know that she does not like Senpai romantically. CC has similar to Tomo situation about him not taking her serious. CC doing it against Senpai and Tomo just got caught in the crossfire.



"Acknowledged by that person" -> "Who & what are you talking about?" -> "Jun" -> "Oh OK" -> end


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 17, 2017)

Kamina. said:


> "Acknowledged by that person" -> "Who & what are you talking about?" -> "Jun" -> "Oh OK" -> end


"Jun I love you" -> "I love you too bud" -> "No I mean as woman loves man" and whole main plot till now can be avoided... so? It's not like it's first time author uses PIS for plot drive.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 17, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> "Jun I love you" -> "I love you too bud" -> "No I mean as woman loves man" and whole main plot till now can be avoided... so? It's not like it's first time author uses PIS for plot drive.



Tomo & Jun's relationship is a long situation though; she doesn't even know if he likes her as a girl. I cant accept PIS for that. This situation is just straight up retarded since it's not even a complex situation its literally autism based off not saying a name.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 17, 2017)

Kamina. said:


> Tomo & Jun's relationship is a long situation though; she doesn't even know if he likes her as a girl. I cant accept PIS for that.


It's same for Carol, Senpai stated that he sees her as sister.


Kamina. said:


> This situation is just straight up retarded since it's not even a complex situation its literally autism based off not saying a name.


Nope it's normal, Carol does not know Senpai and Jun have frendship seedling growing she was not presented in during their interactions for her Jun and Senpai strangers that only know each other because of Tomo. There is no reason for Carol to ask about name cause from what she knows Senpai only interacts with Tomo. So there nothing to say autism from CC side.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 17, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> It's same for Carol, Senpai stated that he sees her as sister.
> 
> Nope it's normal, Carol does not know Senpai and Jun have frendship seedling growing she was not presented in during their interactions for her Jun and Senpai strangers that only know each other because of Tomo. There is no reason for Carol to ask about name cause from what she knows Senpai only interacts with Tomo. So there nothing to say autism from CC side.




OK? But what does he seeing Carol as a sister/non romantic interest have to do with clearing up an incredibly simple situation ie saying a name. The author already did something like this once before with Misuzu and Jun dating so whats the point of a similar situation but this time dragging it out for no reason.

If someone is talking to you and says something as stupid as "That person" why would you not be inclined to ask wtf they're talking about.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2017)

Dude, you guys are thinking WAY too hard about this: This series is a typical RomCom, and in 99% of those there are interactions with people in which there is a HUGE misunderstanding, and bullshit drama ensues. This series is no different. Is the trope stupid and overplayed (because no normal human would ever be this level of fuckin dense)? Yes, this trope is terrible and needs to die. However...just sit back, and enjoy the ride. If this retarded misunderstanding leads to a funny payoff, then ultimately, wasn't it worth it? Like, we all know Senpai WILL end up with CC, Jun WILL end up with Tomo (with possibly Misuzu as part of a 3way, kek)...so just enjoy the series for what is is, and stop trying to nitpick these obvious tropey failures of it.


Welp, Jun almost got her name right...not that she apparently cares.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2017)

CC clinging onto Jun...if Tomo sees that, RIP CC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Jun 19, 2017)

What the fkcing fck, that last panel.

Jun's getting some, it seems.


----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 20, 2017)

Her fuckin binoculars...like the ones rich people have at stage plays or operas, lol. Poor Jun slippin up a bit with that panty shot getting brought up...he just doesn't know how to deal with CC's bullshit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2017)

Jun consoling CC...letting her know that she can definitely patch things up with Tomo. As for Misuzu, welp...that relationship is fucked, lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Jun 21, 2017)

Jun hit the nail with the chicxulub meteor, with how blunt he was regarding Misuzu. Damn son.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 22, 2017)

Jun's face in the 4th panel  Rich people...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2017)

Goddamnit CC...she's trying to get Jun to do the tropey "stand behind her and guide her through the swing" thing. Bad times comin if Tomo happens to be watchin.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2017)

Jun managed to guide her without touching her....nice. Also, forgot CC is actually a genius, lol. Guess just giving her the proper angles to do something is more than enough. Curious what would happen if Jun/Tomo ever taught her martial arts. Wonder if she would pick it up instantly? lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 25, 2017)

Jun thinking about her amazing potential, andddddddd he's over it, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2017)

CC walking Jun home, eh?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 27, 2017)

Uh oh...CC inside Jun's room. Tomo is gonna go full yandere.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2017)

Well, looks like CC is gonna finally ask for Jun's help in trying to get Senpai to notice her >.>


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2017)

Please God...we don't need anymore shitty Netorare garbage in this world. I know this artist (in hentai) is fond of that cuck shit, but please...DON'T LET IT HAPPEN TO THIS SERIES!

To be real though, I highly doubt that would happen in this series. Jun's reaction to this next chapter will be hilarious.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 29, 2017)

There's no netorare if there's no relationship, Skitzo

Besides, Jun's unsure of his feelings.

Not that i'm actually hoping for some stealing


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2017)

Carol is a grade-A homewrecker.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Carol is a grade-A homewrecker.



Its treason then


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jun next chapter


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2017)

JUN'S ABOUT TO GET RAPED!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 30, 2017)

My reaction to this chapter:


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 30, 2017)

Tomo will walk in next chapter probably.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Kamina. said:


> Tomo will walk in next chapter probably.



My prediction for the next chaps:

Jun starts to think 'What can I do' while Carol starts to take off her clothes and then remembers the line 'Tease until you cry

Then tears up just a tiny bit then Carol goes hahahaha you cried

End of rape arc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2017)

Hurray! Actual real plot progress!....hopefully. Jun realizes that CC (and presumably everyone else) knows that he is in love with Tomo. Assuming he'll deny it next chapter though, sadly.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 2, 2017)

Holy shit...is he gonna run to Tomo and confess!? No, no he is not. But still, this could lead to some progress...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Kamina. (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2017)

Plot progression in MY Tomo? I DON'T THINK SO! BACK TO STATUS QUO!


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 4, 2017)

IMO the way the author will progress their relationship will be through the addition of a random guy that likes Tomo. Him trying to ask her out will probably let Jun realize he himself wants to ask her out. Unfortunately thats likely going to be at the end of the series


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 5, 2017)

>Still can't accept the fact that she is a girl.

Goddamnit Jun, you really need to get your shit together...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 6, 2017)

So Tomo had it all along (and repaired it even)...Jun looks so fuckin happy. However, this can't be this easy, can it? Jun better man up here so real goddamn progress can happen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2017)

lol, get fuckin rekt Jun. But seriously, this better not be the fuckin conclusion of this arc...dear God.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 8, 2017)

CC scarred them both for life


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2017)

Jun vs Senpai...rage mode incoming!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 10, 2017)

WTB moar Misuzu...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 11, 2017)

That last panel...CC about to go yandere. Also hurray! Besto-girl Misuzu returns....JUST IN TIME FOR ANOTHER FUCKIN HIATUS! Hiatus going on until "some time" in August. RIP.


----------



## Roman (Jul 11, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> That last panel...CC about to go yandere. Also hurray! Besto-girl Misuzu returns....JUST IN TIME FOR ANOTHER FUCKIN HIATUS! Hiatus going on until "some time" in August. RIP.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 11, 2017)

From Jun's reaction to a proactive woman it has become clear that Tomo has some serious daddy issues.   Needs some investigation.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2017)

Carol is saying "Do you think you can match my trolling abilities, little girl?"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 8, 2017)

It's back! Mini-Senpai and CC! So apparently Senpai was an asshole as a kid...until "an actaul angel had descended" upon him.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 8, 2017)

I had forgoten that they are cousins.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 8, 2017)

>dark and rebellious
>bowl cut and bow tie

OK senpai

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 9, 2017)

Married? Did I miss something?


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 9, 2017)

That's just Carol getting ahead of herself. Though it is quite a weird transition from senpai's flashback.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice seeing Misuzu again...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 11, 2017)

Poor Jun...having to re-live his rape.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 12, 2017)

Misuzu plottin again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 13, 2017)

Poor Senpai...almost had a heart attack. Fuckin Misuzu, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 14, 2017)

Senpai being honest at least...and Misuzu knowing exactly how things are at all times, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 15, 2017)

Senpai auto-pilot helping CC...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 16, 2017)

Murderous Intent Misuzu....HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 17, 2017)

So CC is too strong of a girl for him? Or something?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 17, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So CC is too strong of a girl for him? Or something?


nah, it seems to me like he's afraid she wouldn't care either way


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't like seeing sad Misuzu...please someone comfort best-girl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh shit, gonna try and break CC...lol, this is gonna be good.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 20, 2017)

Angry Misuzu...RIP CC


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 21, 2017)

Not even phased...just curious  Fuckin CC...


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 21, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Not even phased...just curious  Fuckin CC...


She is, apparently, phased. The raws have her say _"gabi~n", _a sound effect that means disappointment, but the translator had no luck coming up with an English equivalent. So he went with "ooh".
In any case, that face is the stuff from nightmares.


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2017)

She bout to go sadistic. Fuck.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh shit, CC called her out!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh holy shit, their reactions. CC is totally crying isn't she? Either that or she has a ridiculous yandere-stare and everyone is scared shitless.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2017)

Caroruru is kowaii


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 24, 2017)

Dear God, Misuzu looks like a wreck. Wonder just how bad the CC situation really is? lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow that really fucked up CC apparently...


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 25, 2017)

And now senpai will be heading to Carol's place... all according to keikaku. I bet this is how Carol's face actually looks like now.

(T/N: "keikaku" means "plan".)


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 25, 2017)

I missed these edits.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2017)

Give her a Kotonoha knife.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 26, 2017)

Incoming Tomo-rage, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 27, 2017)

CC's mom totally fuckin rekt Senpai, lol...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 28, 2017)

Wait who is being overprotective?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 28, 2017)

Jesus Christ...well at least next chapter we will surely see her face, RIGHT!?


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 28, 2017)

More


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 28, 2017)

Pretty sure if Senpai saw that for real he would actually murder the dude...maybe even both of them, lol.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 28, 2017)

What if he sees Carol and Tomo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 29, 2017)

Crying CC...feelsbadman. Senpai better hug her at least after all this.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 29, 2017)

NOT ENOUGH

FLUFF DESERVES MORE SUFFERING


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 29, 2017)

That's an "I just got raped" crying face, right there (hello hentai doujins)


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> That's an "I just got raped" crying face, right there (hello hentai doujins)


Fumita has drawn a lot of rape hentai before.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah, way too fuckin much...bleh.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2017)

Is it just me or does she look prettier like that?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2017)

And CC goes on the attack!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh no! Senpai managed to calm down CC...but now she knows everything is Misuzu's fault. RAGE MODE INCOMING!

Also, lol @ her reactions these past few chapters.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 31, 2017)

Carol will low diff Misuzu


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm the only one that fells Carol is a little OOC?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh shit, is he actually going to confess? Is there going to be more progress between Senpai and CC in less than 10 chapters, than over 600 chapters with Jun and Tomo!?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 2, 2017)

HOLY SHIT! THE MADMAN DID IT! 2 panels, but we got an ACTUAL confession in this series. Misuzu best wing-man ever, confirmed! CC even got a full on reaction page, lol.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 2, 2017)

That CC reaction is..... fitting

Its eh, fitting


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 2, 2017)

R.I.P. status quo.

So Fumita has decided to wrap this up? First Carol and senpai, next Tomo and Jun maybe?


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 2, 2017)

Tomo & Jun will get done next then they'll probably help the fodder from their class get Misuzu and then thats it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 2, 2017)

Fodder doesn't deserve Misuzu...let's hope for a Tomo/Jun/Misuzu 3-way, awwwww yeah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 3, 2017)

СС is best girl now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 3, 2017)

Such a typical CC answer. Still...Senpai better fuckin protect that smile from now on.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 3, 2017)

To be 100% real I don't really care about Senpai (what even is his name lol). The author should have created a better character for her to be paired with considering shes the best girl.

To be 100% real as well I legitimately dislike Misuzu since the "real world" equivalent of her character are huge bitches. IDM if the fodder guy gets her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 3, 2017)

Eh, I like CC...but would definitely not consider her the best char. She does a lot of entertaining things, don't get me wrong, it is just that for most of the series she is quite annoying (imo).

As for the 2nd part...ya, I agree. IRL people like Misuzu really are pretty huge cunts, however this is manga, not the real world. In the real world, most people would love to have some super loving and caring wife like Hinata or Kosaki...but in 2D, those shitty doormats are fuckin terrible and boring, and anyone who likes them as characters have shit taste. Misuzu is much the opposite of that: she would be awful IRL (most likely), but she is so fuckin great in this series (and characters like her).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2017)

Damn, Mama CC cockblocking her daughter...or, that glorious 3-way will start. Go for it Senpai


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2017)

I actually expected that to happen, only with CC pushing her boobs on his chest while they're lying down.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 4, 2017)

Sure we will stop, lady that got pregnant at 13 to get hooked into a rich family.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 4, 2017)

Moms(Parents) will never allow daughters(children) what they did themselves in same age...


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 4, 2017)

this broad got knocked up at the ripe old age of 13 and yet she's got the balls to deny her 16 year old a make out session? 

i mean i guess it makes sense considering but it's still hilariously ironic.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> this broad got knocked up at the ripe old age of 13 and yet she's got the balls to deny her 16 year old a make out session?
> 
> i mean i guess it makes sense considering but it's still hilariously ironic.



CC was going to "devour" the poor guy, that's 10 years worth of repressed emotions right there buddy

Good thing Mama Candy used the rape whistle


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 4, 2017)

One time we watched a japanese porn vid in school. The kissing is some weird rapey thing I wouldn't allow my child to encounter that ever.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 4, 2017)

Kamina. said:


> One time we watched a japanese porn vid in school. The kissing is some weird rapey thing I wouldn't allow my child to encounter that ever.


...how and why were you watching a japanese porn vid at school?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 5, 2017)

I would like to this CC too.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2017)

Ooof...yeah, that CC totally woulda just Dom'd Senpai. THE DREAM!


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 5, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> ...how and why were you watching a japanese porn vid at school?




We used to get exchange students from Japan and one we got was a really creepy & perverted guy, I think the most autistic thing he tried was to take an up skirt photo of a teacher.

One day when I got to school in the morning the creepy guy was where we usually hung out and randomly watching Japanese porn on his laptop so we just watched it with him.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 6, 2017)

Mama CC trusts Senpai with her daughter...well, a tiny bit at least, lol.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 6, 2017)

Senpai low key making a move for CC mom 

Smart dude


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 7, 2017)

Uhhh...wtf?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2017)

The Fluff is back.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 8, 2017)

Scared Misuzu is kinda cute...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Scared Misuzu is kinda cute...


Misuzu is ALWAYS cute...

FTFY

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 9, 2017)

Tomo knows CC isn't a real threat...cuz she would simply crush the cotton candy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow holy crap, basically forgot those chicks existed lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 11, 2017)

Yeah...they totally wanna get banged by Tomo, lol. Also Senpai, you better not be thinking any retarded shit that will ruin what this previous arc just did progression wise for you and CC...I swear to fuckin God.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 12, 2017)

Christ Tomo...of course literally everyone (aside from Jun) knows about that!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2017)

Guess her eyes are still red from all the crying?


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 13, 2017)

Ive been wondering this for a while but why is one of the fodder girls randomly black. Isnt this set in Japan???


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2017)

In Japan, there are girls (generally in anime/manga they are delinquents) known as "gyaru" who are tanned and have bleach blonde hair. She is one of those.

crowd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2017)

crowd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2017)

Jealous Tomo is scary, lol...


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 14, 2017)

Wow that just looks straight up terrible. I want to say its completely retarded but even western fashion seems produce similar levels of garbage and pretend its profound.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, IRL it is...questionable for sure. However, in anime/hentai...Gals are amazing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2017)

OH SHIT! BERSERKER TOMO! HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 15, 2017)

Kamina. said:


> Wow that just looks straight up terrible. I want to say its completely retarded but even western fashion seems produce similar levels of garbage and pretend its profound.



I like it, a quick and simple way of finding THOTS. Hoe.Identification.System if you will - H.I.S for short.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 16, 2017)

God I love this Tomo...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 17, 2017)

Uh oh, Tomo got sick...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh shit! Tomo is actually getting sick! Time for Jun to nurse her back to health...right!?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 19, 2017)

And here comes Tomo's inevitable passing out scene...most likely.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 20, 2017)

Misuzu and CC could not possibly give fewer fucks about this, lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 21, 2017)

Jun and Tomo going full speed...INTENSE BATTLE!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 22, 2017)

Smug Tomo is best Tomo...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 23, 2017)

Berserker Tomo is so amazing. And both of them are trying to outrun Sensei while she's on a scooter, lol...so nuts.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2017)

No time to think about bullshit like that Jun, cuz Tomo is going all out on this shit. Fuck the ez-mode girls course, SHE DOES RACING LIKE A MAN!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2017)

Damn...sweaty Tomo looks so fine. And holy shit, Jun looks so fuckin excited to finally be able to go all out against Tomo. HERE WE GO!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 26, 2017)

Poor Senpai. He was able to be proud of his progress...for about 5 seconds, before Tomo and Jun completely lapped him, lol.

Also, lol @ Jun and Tomo literally breaking into the 2nd panel like that. Nothing can contain their fighting spirit...not even panels.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2017)

Tomo has streaks of her mother lately.

It's funny that she is running so well while sick.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 26, 2017)

Kinda hard to take senpai seriously with the babyface above his shredded body. Deku is the same, but he looks more natural thanks to being short.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2017)

If there's 1 thing characters in this series require it's to be taken seriously.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2017)

Misuzu and CC...just fully giving up on running, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 28, 2017)

Damn...Tomo was still beating him until she passed out and faceplanted. Poor Jun, only won by default.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 29, 2017)

Time for Jun to nurse Tomo back to health! This could be a fun arc.

Also...naked Tomo....HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2017)

The fact that she was still winning while sick...Jun still hasn't caught up lol


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 29, 2017)

Can fever actually knock you out, outside of some ridiculous high end temperature?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Can fever actually knock you out, outside of some ridiculous high end temperature?


During sterenous activity yeah.  It's the same as if you pass out from overheating in the sun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 30, 2017)

Fuck yeah Jun! All that training is finally going to pay off...in order to save your waifu!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2017)

Damn...Jun isn't nursing her back to health. Just CC sleeping next to her, and Misuzu...seemingly worried as hell?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 2, 2017)

That 3rd panel super blush! HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2017)

Awww yeah, Misuzu trying to set the Flag. Just gotta get CC outta there...and have Jun spoil/take care of Tomo. This could be good.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2017)

Blushing Tomo...right into super serious Jun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 5, 2017)

Tomo-Mom...so concerned, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 5, 2017)

2nd panel:
"What are you?"
"A tomboy sandwich."


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 6, 2017)

Tomo wanting that fun time with Jun that she was denied from lack of memory...lol.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2017)

She sure is bold


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 7, 2017)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG! SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2017)

Hehehe if only Misuzu could see them now...hehehe


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 7, 2017)

Can't wait to see their conversation after this event happens. Same with Tomo-Mom...that'll be fun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 8, 2017)

Blushing so hard it made her fever worse, lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh shit, Papa-Tomo is super worried about his little girl


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2017)

But seriously what's he gonna do with those? 



He wouldn't be so enthusiastic if she was just meant to eat them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2017)

Morglay said:


> But seriously what's he gonna do with those?
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't be so enthusiastic if she was just meant to eat them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 10, 2017)

Damn, she's already back to full health  Here's hoping that since Tomo's parents are busy atm that she and Jun get to have some fun alone time...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh man, those 2nd and 3rd panels...all lovey dovey, and then BAM! Jun letting her know that her getting sick is actually a serious thing, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 12, 2017)

Jun's face  Got his DS back just like that...has no idea wtf to do now. His entire reason for being...and the issue gets resolved just like that. Too fuckin perfect.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 13, 2017)

I _feel_ like this is actual progression, but not sure.

Also, as someone on reddit pointed out...she is wearing a shirt that says 'Beast', and this is Chapter 666, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 14, 2017)

Poor Jun...his original goal is now complete. Hopefully he realizes the real goal is banging Tomo now, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2017)

Lonely, eh? Also, flashback arc time!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh God, I think this is when Jun finally finds out Tomo is a girl, lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2017)

Poor Jun...still doesn't realize it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2017)

"I was surprised that it didn't feel out of place at all"? Hmmmm?

Also, dem thighs


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2017)

This guy went YEARS without figuring out Tomo was a girl?  No wonder this manga is called what it is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2017)

Poor Jun...so much denial, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 20, 2017)

Jun fist bumped her tits  Poor guy...this is just too much new information for him.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 21, 2017)

Misuzu convincing Jun further that Tomo is in fact a guy...lol. Also, dat haircut on Misuzu  Looks damn good on her. She looks like Ikuno from Angel Densetsu (ie best girl of that series).


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 21, 2017)

This haircut is like gazillion times better than her current one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 22, 2017)

"It's probably fine! Nothing changes!" Oh Tomo...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2017)

I wonder if she had a crush on him at that point?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I wonder if she had a crush on him at that point?


Yeah curious as well. Maybe she always had...but didn't realize that Jun saw her as a guy this entire time? lol.


"Nonchalantly going into the girl's bathroom"...lol, goddamnit Jun. All the signs were there.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 24, 2017)

Holy fuck he is dense, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2017)

Starting to think Jun should have been held back a few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2017)

Saw it on batoto

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, so Jun overhearing this is what has caused all these fuckin problems, eh?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 26, 2017)

Uh oh...Jun's getting jelly. Curious if this is what caused him to start dating Misuzu?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh shit, Jun trying to ignore Tomo now, eh? Well that might ju- AND HIATUS! Until the 6th. RIP.


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2017)

Just when I decide to catch up with this


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2017)

Roman said:


> Just when I decide to catch up with this


So this is all YOUR FAULT!? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2017)

6th of November isn't that far off at least


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2017)

Roman said:


> 6th of November isn't that far off at least


Yeah, not like the author's usual 1+ month hiatus...so we can at least be thankful for that.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2017)

Requiring a month off when you're doing 1 page a week.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 28, 2017)

Morglay said:


> Requiring a month off when you're doing 1 page a *DAY*.


Fixed. But yeah, not much better...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2017)

Well that is more understandable tbh as that's what most monthly authors are on and most of them take breaks.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2017)

Tomo's back!

Come on Jun, do it! (even though this is in the past, and I know he won't lol)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2017)

"I WANT TO PLAY WITH TOMO!"  Poor Jun, him and his stupid pride...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow a full year of not being friends just because they are dense as the core of the earth.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 9, 2017)

So we find out exactly why he dated Misuzu. Not sure why he seems so upset...I would kill to have her look at me like that, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2017)

Jun...is not a very smart lad. Lol


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> "I WANT TO PLAY WITH TOMO!"  Poor Jun, him and his stupid pride...



That last panel should be a smiley. Someone needs to get on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 9, 2017)

Jun & Tomo would be diagnosed with severe autism in the real world.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2017)

Hurray, Misuzu focus time!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh interesting, so she has her own reasons for wanting to date Jun as well.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 11, 2017)

Awww yeah, Smug Misuzu is back!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2017)

Jun just got called out...Misuzu is so great.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 14, 2017)

Misuzu offering her pussy...and Jun only offers 5k? Pft. But seriously, guess this is how it happens. He bribes her to "date" her to make Tomo jelly?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow she was completely taken aback by that...but holy shit, that look in the 4th panel  HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2017)

"We're going home together today...GOT IT!?"  If only Misuzu would say that to me...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2017)

lol, scheming Misuzu best Misuzu...


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 17, 2017)

Edgy waifus are the best.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 17, 2017)

Hand holding alright? Sweet Jesus...too lewd.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 19, 2017)

Completely reasonable...though her look in the 4th panel makes that questionable, lol. She seems like she would be a fun yandere.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2017)

Every chapter has at least one panel with a Misuzu scary close up lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh shit, Jun realizes what's up. Dat cutey cutey Misuzu is his girlfriend!


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dat close-up on Jun's crotch

This must be where Jun begins to realize who he really wants and who he doesn't.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, lots of buildup this arc...even though we know they only date for literally 3 days in total, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 21, 2017)

Holy shit...that is a legit smile from Misuzu. No malice or teasing or anything behind it...just a nice content smile. She knows Jun likes Tomo, and this will go nowhere (and because these two barely have anything in common), but at least they can have fun for a short while. Curious if Misuzu actually DOES feel something for Jun? They are always at odds, and even though she is saying in her internal monologue "it isn't love or romance"...she could just be tsundere, towards herself lol. Oh man, Tomo better get a move on, cuz if not, MISUZU COMIN IN FOR THE WIN!


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

yooo, all these vague moments:




actually start to make more sense if it actually turns out misuzu had lingering feelings for jun all along instead of what we thought was her being sad about tomo and her drifting apart or whatever??


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 21, 2017)

I always thought she became a lesbian after falling for the reverse trap.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 21, 2017)

Damn - stillborn OTP..... actually not..... but for sake of Musuzu... I just wanna best girl be happy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2017)

So it begins...the beginning of the end, lol. She so smugly wants him to call it a date too...absolutely perfect.

Also, given this arc, this seems appropriate:


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 23, 2017)

Tomofication


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> for sake of Musuzu


Forsake some girl named Musuzu?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 23, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Forsake some girl named Musuzu?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2017)

Poor Misuzu...didn't realize how stupid Jun really was, lol.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 24, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Poor Misuzu...didn't realize how stupid Jun really was, lol.


He wasn't this stupid when he was child, Tomo and her dad had bad influence on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2017)

lol, that does seem pretty true actually.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 25, 2017)

Oh? She's willing to go anyways eh? Please don't let her end up being a masochist instead of a sadist...that would be the worst thing ever  Feelsbadman.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 26, 2017)

Poor Misuzu...being with Jun truly is suffering


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2017)

They're incompatible, as hard as she tries


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah I mean like, both of them are giving a legit effort for this. Misuzu didn't just immediately give up after that stupid bullshit bike marathon...she is willing to go on more dates. Also, Jun made an effort to make things better for her as well...realizing the beach would be too far, and instead they would just go to the river. Sadly, their interests are just FAR too different and I highly doubt it will ever work...but it sure is entertaining seeing them together, lol. Who knows, if Tomo doesn't hurry and make a real move, maybe after this arc Misuzu WILL...and maybe Jun will have grown up during these past few years, and won't try any more of this stupid bullshit on future dates?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2017)

In the present they seem pretty set on not liking each other, maybe we'll see why?


----------



## theothersophie (Nov 26, 2017)

Jun showing his worm on just the second date


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 26, 2017)

Mider T said:


> In the present they seem pretty set on not liking each other, maybe we'll see why?


How I imagine it: Jun will end up breaking up with her because they have nothing in common, Misuzu will be angry that SHE got broken up with, instead of doing the breaking...considering how clueless Jun is. Then they start hating each other in real life (but Misuzu still has feelings for him deep down).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks like it is nearing the end of their dating stint. Also, "That's just like, your opinion, man"...lol. Curious how this was actually worded in the original Japanese.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 27, 2017)

^"Our opinions differ."


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2017)

Good on you Misuzu! You can do it-...er, well almost?  Really hoping Jun gives her a piggy back ride all the way to the top. Would really like to see her internal thoughts about that if it did happen.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2017)

RIP Jun...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2017)

Acceleration augment? Strange translation aside, looks like this is probably the end of this experiment.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess she means that Tomo would just be a ball of energy without focus without Jun.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2017)

Fuck yeah, Tomo ain't gonna just let that friendship end...she takes charge!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 2, 2017)

lol, such an amazing tomboyish line, and with such conviction too.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 3, 2017)

Tomo such a good friend...while also being ridiculously innocent.

Also holy shit, a genuine laugh from Misuzu. No plotting/planning/scheming behind it...just actually having a laugh with a friend


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 3, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Also holy shit, a genuine laugh from Misuzu. No plotting/planning/scheming behind it...just actually having a laugh with a friend



Yeah, fucking scary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 3, 2017)

My thought as well, lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 4, 2017)

There's the normal death stare we all know and love


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh shit, she's going to literally murder him!  Fuckin Jun beat her to the break-up punch...bad times, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2017)

Who called this happening?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 5, 2017)

After looking into it, apparently it was stated like 300 chapters ago that Jun broke up with Misuzu...we now just get to see it actually happening.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2017)

She took too much critical damage!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 7, 2017)

GET REJECTED JUN!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 7, 2017)

Rejected again AND getting rekt by Misuzu...you did this to yourself, Jun.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2017)

Karma's a bitch lol


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

is there a Gundo Fan Club..I'd like to join


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2017)

Welp, Jun is dead lol.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

i really like how she just manipulates everyone to torment Jun


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2017)

Wallachia said:


> i really like how she just manipulates everyone to torment Jun


To be fair, his stupidity kind of brings this all on himself.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> To be fair, his stupidity kind of brings this all on himself.



True


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 10, 2017)

Angry little Tomo is so hilarious lol....


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 10, 2017)

Fumita should do something about his habit of ending several chapters in a row with the same face.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 11, 2017)

RIP...


----------



## Katou (Dec 11, 2017)

i need more gundo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 12, 2017)

Crying Tomo is pretty adorable lol...


----------



## Katou (Dec 12, 2017)

Tomo


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2017)

What a slug.


----------



## Katou (Dec 12, 2017)

i predict..Anime Adaption at 2019 
probably 9 minutes per episode anime


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2017)

"Oh...that was the answer" Goddamnit Jun is dumb, lol.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 13, 2017)

Is amazing how they know from so long ago but they still missunderstand eachother s easily


----------



## Katou (Dec 13, 2017)

the misunderstanding is the main charm point for this manga 

just like how it is for Gamers...coz it cracks me up


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 14, 2017)

HE CONFESSED...kinda, lol. Tomo blush HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!


----------



## Katou (Dec 14, 2017)

if she only had to courage to say " as....as lovers? " or something like that... maybe it would have ended differently... 
it would have ended Tomo punching him again out of embarrassment


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 14, 2017)

congratulations tomo, you played yourself.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 15, 2017)

Bet Tomo is super regretting adding that "Best Friends" part at the end last chapter...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 16, 2017)

OH SHIT! PROGRESS ON THE WAY!?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 17, 2017)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG! You better protect that smile, Jun!


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 17, 2017)

"She really is cute isn't she?" 

"Nahaha!"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2017)

Tomo's super happy smiles are so amazing lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 19, 2017)

Tomo is on hiatus until sometime in January. RIP!


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2018)

Is this not back yet?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 26, 2018)

I think it will be back in like 2-3 weeks. Heard it was sometime in February.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 26, 2018)

this was supposed to come back mid-january right? why was it delayed?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 31, 2018)

Final arc soon, huh? Does Fumita have the balls to end it?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 1, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Final arc soon, huh? Does Fumita have the balls to end it?


wait final arc??


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 1, 2018)

^I wasn't being serious. Things seem to be perfectly set up for a conclusion where Tomo and Jun finally become a couple, so I said that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2018)

HURRAY! IT'S FUCKIN BACK!

Blushing Tomo, how I've missed you...


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 6, 2018)

finally


----------



## Lew (Feb 6, 2018)

Okay can't allow that, since it's a 4-koma manga a page is a full chapter 

Are they still not together? I got fustrated reading this and dropped it a while back.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 6, 2018)

Lew said:


> Okay can't allow that, since it's a 4-koma manga a page is a full chapter
> 
> Are they still not together? I got fustrated reading this and dropped it a while back.


bruh it's basically a webcomic ain't nobody gonna give you trouble for it 

and what's the point of deleting just one when the entire thread is full of them? might as well nuke the whole thread cause @SkitZoFrenic updates were the only thing keeping this thread somewhat alive anyways lol.


----------



## Lew (Feb 6, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> bruh it's basically a webcomic ain't nobody gonna give you trouble for it
> 
> and what's the point of deleting just one when the entire thread is full of them? might as well nuke the whole thread cause @SkitZoFrenic updates were the only thing keeping this thread somewhat alive anyways lol.



I've got to be careful. I'll be going through the whole thread soon when I have time. Back when I was following this, the tumblr page which reddit always linked to got taken down with what I assume was a DMCA strike.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 6, 2018)

welp. RIP thread.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

Wait, if they're imagur pages they aren't even hosted from a manga site.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2018)

Wait seriously? I can't even post a fuckin 1 page 4koma "chapter" anymore? Where are these shitty forums located where they are so afraid of DMCA takedowns or whatever? Jesus fuckin Christ.

Fine, I'm gonna dupe the system for next chapter then...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

The servers are German I think.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh no wonder...that explains so much about why things have been going downhill, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 7, 2018)

Misuzu is back! And holy shit, Tomo's reaction to hearing about Jun's bday, lol...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 7, 2018)

Misuzu, quality as always. That dodge though... Someone's been working it.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 7, 2018)

ayyy i missed the ice queen


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2018)

Funny that Misuzu remembered his birthday and Tomo didn't.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh shit, she hasn't given Jun a BDay present in over 3 years...this is gonna be some fun times.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2018)

I wonder how Jun is going to react? Lol


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 8, 2018)

Give that guy a condom and watch the world burn, Tomo.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2018)

Misuzu's face is fuckin amazing


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Funny that Misuzu remembered his birthday and Tomo didn't.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Gundou already knows she can't work at service


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 10, 2018)

All of em working together and then shopping for Jun's gift...oh God, this is gonna be a shitshow, lol. I feel like a maid cafe is definitely in the future.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 10, 2018)

Misuzu is right in that Carol's behavior is even more outlandish than Tomo, but thats what a maid coffee would call a "charm point"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh look, it's the side character dude who likes Misuzu. He's gonna get abused by her so badly during this job...lucky bastard


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 11, 2018)

Misuzu will be all over this dude EoS


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 11, 2018)

I wanna know what the job CC is thinking of for Tomo at the moment.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 12, 2018)

Amazing negotiating skills by Misuzu...startin out at 900, holding strong at 900, lol. But holy shit, 780 yen/hour? That is absurd. That's like $7 USD an hour...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 12, 2018)

780 yen is like 300php/hr. Dafuq man, I only had like 500php/day back in my OJT days.


----------



## Katou (Feb 12, 2018)

Gemmysaur said:


> 780 yen is like 300php/hr. Dafuq man, I only had like 500php/day back in my OJT days.


u from PH as well? 

Hi there


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2018)

Poor Jun...just wants to spend time with his Best Friend


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 13, 2018)

It's refreshing to have the guy pout and the girl struggle to not give in.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2018)

Lol at Jun's face.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2018)

Hurray! Tomo-mom is back!




*Spoiler*: __ 










And that mini comic with Cotton Candy... Feel so bad for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 14, 2018)

Tomo's family is fun.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 14, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Amazing negotiating skills by Misuzu...startin out at 900, holding strong at 900, lol. But holy shit, 780 yen/hour? That is absurd. That's like $7 USD an hour...


that's a lot of money at 15/16 lol. at least where i live. you get around 5 euro an hour at most here at that age. and that's before taxes


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 15, 2018)

They don't even know his name...get fuckin rekt.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh God...poor guy, just misses his waifu. Hopefully we get to meet her before this little arc ends.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2018)

She's going to be beautiful probably.

Or incredibly fat.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 16, 2018)

Fuckin Cotton Candy lol...


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 17, 2018)

CC is fun as fck.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomo in a maid outfit...awww yeah! Too bad Misuzu isn't havin any of that bullshit, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 18, 2018)

> Carol subtly showing off that ZR
And Misuzu is already preparing to marry into this family, heh.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a feeling the mom will be a carbon copy of Misuzu


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 19, 2018)

CC is all about the CUTE POWER tho...too bad Tomo is just confused. Misuzu is gonna stab him, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2018)

Of course Misuzu can put on a super innocent front like that...she truly is the best.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 20, 2018)

Of course Misuzu is capable of such feats. She's Misuzu after all.

Damn that smile though. That's the type of smile that can get unwanted harem.

EDIT:

CC's braided bangs though.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2018)

I just love the other girls' expression, though. Tomo is just kind of in awe of the whole thing, but CC has a very nervous like "uh oh, she is even more powerful than I thought" lol...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

Carol's expression killed me.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2018)

Holy shit CC is terrible at this, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2018)

Misuzu kept the smile up lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah, seeing Misuzu smiling this much is very unsettling. And considering she is doing this to help Tomo, in order for her to get a gift for Jun...pretty sure she is going to take out all the rage building up on him (that lucky bastard).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2018)

Seeing Tomo's sadface, and then immediately brighten up. Feelsgoodman. Poor Papa has to deal with a sadist with a fake smile and an idiot repeatedly asking for cake...rough day for him, lol.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 22, 2018)

I like how he relishes in the fact that Tomo makes mistakes.

Good man.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh holy shit, that super smug face on the 3rd panel...and how adorable that Rawr was? So many people are gonna run in there, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2018)

Misuzu wants to murder him so bad...lucky bastard


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2018)

Misuzu really knows how to be scary lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2018)

Because he knows Misuzu is the ultimate prize. Gotta risk your life for that shit...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep, CC managed to get a shitload of customers, lol. Misuzu managed to get into the safe, and request the purchase of a bunch of items, and Tomo hulked and carried them all. These people are so lucky to have them, lol.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't think those 3 are good for fat dad's heart. Good job Misuzu for playing to their strengths though.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2018)

They actually make a really good team lol


----------



## Gemmysaur (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't think those 3 are good for fat dad's heart. Good job Misuzu for playing to their strengths though.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2018)

Gemmysaur said:


> I don't think those 3 are good for fat dad's heart. Good job Misuzu for playing to their strengths though.





Mider T said:


> They actually make a really good team lol





Gemmysaur said:


> I don't think those 3 are good for fat dad's heart. Good job Misuzu for playing to their strengths though.



Banana sammich?


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 25, 2018)

The final arc of this series needs to be everyone getting the fodder guy with misuzu


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2018)

YESSSSSSSSS! Jun is gonna see Tomo in a maid outift!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2018)

Jun is slow lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 27, 2018)

That pure shock/horror/disbelief in Jun's eyes...lol


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Feb 27, 2018)

Whelp I just hope this won't turn into another Tomo/Jun Drama. We just had long flashback about one.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 27, 2018)

Jun's face seeing Misuzu being nice  Oh holy fuck, Tomo's rage face though


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2018)

The reactions in this chapter, every one of them


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2018)

Misuzu straight up pondering what Jun meant by that obvious dodge...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2018)

CC is straight up modeling now, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 3, 2018)

Tomo is so fuckin happy with this turn of events...good for her.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2018)

Tomo stopped being a klutz because of that lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2018)

That last panel lol..what a dipshit. His dad just had a huge WTF moment.

Also, bad news...hiatus until March 13th. RIP


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Mar 4, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Also, bad news...hiatus until March 13th. RIP


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Who is Billy Herrington?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 12, 2018)

Hiatus extended until next month...RIP


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2018)

When does the anime premiere?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2018)

Is this ever coming back?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 24, 2018)

The author posted on twitter a few days ago that this should be back April 30th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 30, 2018)

Hurray! It's back!

CC's mom with bodyguards, Tomo-dad going full tsundere, and Misuzu getting smug laughed at for getting scolded by her mom, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 30, 2018)

damn that hiatus was long. good to see it back.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2018)

The Long hiatus if finally over...I feel like I just crossed the Sahara and finally reached the other side, the banana paradise.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 1, 2018)

Awww Misuzu, how I've missed you.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 2, 2018)

Deal with the devil indeed


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 3, 2018)

Tomo is afraid of ghosts, huh? Welp, here's hoping Misuzu and CC see the opportunity in front of them and bail. Tomo clinging onto Jun on the walk home....awwwww yeah!


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 3, 2018)

"It's dangerous at night."

Normally, one would associate that with thugs and thieves. Good thing Tomo is anything but.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 4, 2018)

THAT WAS BASICALLY A CONFESSION! GG BOYZ!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 5, 2018)

Door slammed in her face because she was too busy fantasizing, lol. It's ok, Jun is gonna super apologize, and also be incredibly grateful for that gift. Tomo is gonna get the dick  But oh man, I imagine her gift is going to be something stupid, because the author apparently never wants these two to ever get together, lol.


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 5, 2018)

I can already imagine cc and best girl around the corner laughing it off.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 5, 2018)

Here's hoping this isn't some bullshit plot device and she gets amnesia or something. I'll probably kill myself...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 5, 2018)

Jun- What a great gift, you really are the best bro Tomo


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2018)

Jun is so stupid he probably won't realize when he actually confesses but will freak out over some dumb comment lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 6, 2018)

Ah yes Jun...like a Team. You dense friend...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 6, 2018)

I knew it


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2018)

GODDAMNIT! THIS WAS THE PERFECT OPPORTUNITY! ><


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 7, 2018)

Don't worry guys. I'm sure our boi here is just lowkey getting ready to release the kraken in that bedroom.


----------



## Courier Six (May 7, 2018)

I haven't been reading this since a long time did Jun and Tomo fuck already?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2018)

Singulrality said:


> I haven't been reading this since a long time did Jun and Tomo fuck already?


Nope.

Also, REALLY hoping that it is only Tomo-mom that is home...but she understands the mood (and wants grandkids), so he leaves for the store for like an hour. PLEASE!?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 8, 2018)

/sigh...didn't even get to see them over at Tomo's house  Also holy shit, Misuzu's face didn't falter at all through those panels, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 9, 2018)

Misuzu straight to the point


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2018)

Misuzu sure is being proactive.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 11, 2018)

I bet she will be physically unable to push him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 11, 2018)

Misuzu sure knows how to taunt someone and make them do what she wants, lol.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2018)

Manipulation-chan


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 12, 2018)

Poor Jun...so betrayed. Misuzu's face is perfect. As if she really is pushing him off a cliff to his demise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

Reminds me of that edit Vino made from Kimi no Iru Machi


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 13, 2018)

Uh oh, Jun about to get a facefull of CC's titties...this will end badly.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

This should be good


----------



## Courier Six (May 13, 2018)

Stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Jun and fuck Tomo already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 13, 2018)

Reflexes so good that he dodged mid-fall and unknowingly aimed for titties. Nice.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 14, 2018)

Watch, Senpai is gonna come around the corner and witness all this. People are about to get murdered...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 14, 2018)

This about to turn into a fighting manga
Jun vs Senpai
Jun vs Bodyguards
Tomo vs Jun
Tomo vs Mizusu
Senpai vs bodyguards
Senpai vs Tomo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 14, 2018)

You can just see how badly Misuzu realizes she fucked up. Tomo in disbelief. And Jun...Jun is still completely fuckin afraid of CC after what happened last time


----------



## Zeta42 (May 14, 2018)

RIP Jun
At least you got to touch Carol's carols before you die.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2018)

Those reaction faces


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 14, 2018)

Pfft, Carol was on top of Jun in his fucking room without him wanting it and making him shit bricks so this is fair play.

I'd be pissed if Jun gets smacked


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2018)

RIP Jun...


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2018)

Carol looks like she is enjoying herself lol


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 15, 2018)

When is she not?

Dayum Jun. I'd take a punch from Tomo too if I was in that situation. Not anywhere important I hope, anyway.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 16, 2018)

I'm hoping she dodges him just like Jun did, lol (and maybe even Jun is actually there to catch her )


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 16, 2018)

Lame....


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2018)

Incoming intercept


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 16, 2018)

Inb4 Jun arrives in time to throw the dude at her.


----------



## Kamina. (May 16, 2018)

fodder guy deserves a win


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm hoping she dodges him just like Jun did, lol (and maybe even Jun is actually there to catch her )


I hope she kisses him but either knocks him out or he runs away.

Maybe Tomo will catch her from behind.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 17, 2018)

Wow ya holy shit, I'm just as shocked as he is. She apologized to him...and even remembered his name!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 18, 2018)

This is definitely going to end poorly for him...unless he asks for something super innocent, and not what he actually wants to ask for, lol.


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 18, 2018)

Lewds man! Lewds are where it's at.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 19, 2018)

Surprised he actually held back. Thought he was gonna go all out, and then get murdered.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2018)

Misuzu's stares unnerve people lol


----------



## Kamina. (May 20, 2018)

Man just fast forward to the final arc where they help fodder guy get misuzu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 20, 2018)

I'm still rootin for a Tomo/Jun/Misuzu 3way ending. The dream!


Jun and Misuzu just work so well together as comic relief lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 20, 2018)

So Jun's wood is giant, but dead? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 20, 2018)

He's not a grower then? That's... fuck it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Morglay (May 20, 2018)

Giant could be referring to his physique but deadwood could be about potency?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 20, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Giant could be referring to his physique but deadwood could be about potency?


Nah, I'm pretty sure he's good on that front...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Kamina. (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure he's good on that front...


This reminds me of a manga I just read


----------



## Gemmysaur (May 21, 2018)

That's what you get for taunting a stamina demon.

But damn son, they really did it!?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 21, 2018)

Ofc not.

And lo and behold, progress went down again faster than Genetic Reshuffle in Plague Inc.

HAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 21, 2018)

Oh shit, Misuzu really DOES want Jun's dick! I mean, it has been kind of obvious over the past couple hundred chapters, but at least she finally admit it.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

She actually called him by his name.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 22, 2018)

I actually thought for a second CC might have been able to breach Misuzu's outer defenses. Nope! lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 23, 2018)

Don't be blushin about those thoughts...or you're just askin for another ass-whoopin


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2018)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Zeta42 (May 25, 2018)

They worked part-time at a ramen shop last week, now they are going to be maids? Neat.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 25, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 26, 2018)

Oh God, Smug CC  Can't wait to see Tomo barge into Misuzu's place and confront her over this...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 28, 2018)

Cinderella, eh?


Carol really is a genius, lol. Playing the idiot role so people will look for a different Cinderella.

Here's hoping for Tomo as Prince, and Jun as Cinderella, kek (or maybe Misuzu? )


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 29, 2018)

YES! CC forcefully nominating Misuzu as Cinderella!  This is too perfect...


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2018)

Can't wait to see her face when she finds out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 30, 2018)

Oof, Tomo in that dress  But yeah, she really is better suited to be in a prince outfit, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 31, 2018)

Tomo will not allow herself to get NTR'd lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 1, 2018)

Giant Deadwood Jun confirmed (lol, love that Misuzu's nickname for him is getting called back on).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 2, 2018)

Tomo's face, lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 3, 2018)

Poor Tomo...just wants to help, but Misuzu won't let her ...except this will probably lead to being about Misuzu being Cinderella, lol. Can't wait for that reveal!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 4, 2018)

Poor Tomo, just wants to spend time with her friend...but gets ignored


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 5, 2018)

Time for Misuzu to find out her role in the play!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 6, 2018)

That fuckin face!


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 7, 2018)

Carol is stretchy just like mochi. Did she eat Katakuri's Devil Fruit?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh holy fuck, that seething rage from Misuzu  Get fucked CC...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 7, 2018)

Carol doesn't know the meaning of fear.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 8, 2018)

Jun pullin aggro on everyone...what a hero.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2018)

Carol sure is having fun lol she reminds me of Mugi from K-On!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh God, CC is the evil Step-Mother


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 9, 2018)

CC having the time of her life


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh shit, they're going to practice alone together. Wonder if the Yuri times are about to happen?  I mean, I wonder if that really will happen? Incoming a shitload of drama potentially...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 11, 2018)

FLUFFBALL!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2018)

Her last name is Olsten?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 12, 2018)

Rofl...Jun becoming one with nature to better perform his role.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 13, 2018)

Misuzu lookin pretty stunned in that 3rd panel...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2018)

lol, Tomo is taking this all very seriously.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 15, 2018)

Damn, Misuzu was SO close...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2018)

Goddamnit Misuzu, just straighten things out!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 17, 2018)

Whoa holy shit, that is Tomo? O_o Gonna be interesting to see Jun's reaction...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2018)

Jun is missing this because he is still outside "connecting with nature".


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2018)

While she certainly looks cute uhh...I prefer the normal, evil looking Misuzu, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 18, 2018)

Dat crying Tanabe 
Hope we get tree Jun in his full glory tomorrow.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh you better fuckin believe that shit is gonna happen!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)

Jun: "What's my motivation?"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 19, 2018)

Spooked Misuzu is unexpectedly cute.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 20, 2018)

The irony was completely lost on Jun...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 20, 2018)

Except Jun is moving forward, too.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 20, 2018)

I feel bad for Misuzu, of her having feelings about this dense person.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 20, 2018)

BEAT HER ASS JUN


----------



## Araragi (Jun 20, 2018)

get rekt Jun


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2018)

Jun about to get pegged...nice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes Tomo...embrace the S lifestyle! Soon Jun will become an M, and all will be right in the world...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Tomo's lines come out naturally when she is practicing with Jun lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice seeing all the contrast


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2018)

Watch them all show up lol


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 23, 2018)

tomo's mum will tell misuzu's mum about tomo being the prince


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Watch them all show up lol


I mean yeah, that kinda seems like a given. CC's mom will def go, Tomo-mom wants to see her daughter embarrassed, and Misuzu's mom knows Misuzu is full of shit, and will definitely go.

Can't wait for some crazy ass fireworks to happen during this play!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2018)

Can't really blame them for wanting to fuck Misuzu though, kek.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2018)

God it really is like looking at grown-up Misuzu and Tomo


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 24, 2018)

I think they are more like Misuzu and Jun. Tomo's dad was the Tomo.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2018)

I mean, Misuzu DOES bully Jun quite a bit...so Tomo's dad mirrors Jun in that regard.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 25, 2018)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG! Jun, look at what you're missing out on. Misuzu will turn into THAT!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 25, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG! Jun, look at what you're missing out on. Misuzu will turn into THAT!


I mean Tomo is cutie-pie, but come on how could you miss this divine level waifu material.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2018)

Oh shit! All the moms are finally meeting! Spinoff series, when!?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 26, 2018)

Soon Misaki is going to wish she stayed at home. And if Misuzudad shows up, too...


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2018)

I hope they get a spin off as I am sick of the vanilla schoolgirl shit. Bring on the milfs.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 27, 2018)

Those fuckin extra long sleeves, lol...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 27, 2018)

Is Ougi's title of the Queen of Sleeve Dickings in danger?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2018)

Tomo-mom and Misuzu-mom are rightfully confused


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2018)

"That's the face of someone who wants revenge"  So true.

But seriously, I'm scared about the climax of this arc. Something HUGE is going to happen with Misuzu, and it is definitely going to change the plot by a significant margin. Either she confesses to Tomo, or to Jun...either way, I have a feeling shit is about to go down these next few chapters.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2018)

I've seen heart shape pupils in a lot of hentai, but I've never seen heart shaped tongue before


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 30, 2018)

Milf spin off when


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2018)

I thought Misuzu's mom taking out the camera was going to be the funniest thing until this


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2018)

"The extent to which HE HAD BECOME A TREE"  Tomo-dad only one to see through Jun's amazing acting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morglay (Jul 1, 2018)

Liberate your soul, tree your mind, this is the philosophy of the bushwacker. [HASHTAG]#treedom4mypeople[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 1, 2018)

Juntree is the best thing to ever happen in this manga.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 2, 2018)

JUST A TREEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 2, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> "The extent to which HE HAD BECOME A TREE"



Kinda late but this might be the best non lewd page in this entire manga just lmfao


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2018)

My God, they so perfectly mirror their children. Perfect. Misuzu-mom is so fuckin great...


----------



## Courier Six (Jul 3, 2018)

> The extent to which he had become a tree


Damn I legit laughed out loud at this


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2018)

Such a nice scene....except it is coming from Jun in Treeform, so it immediately loses all seriousness.

Wonder if Misuzu is going to freak out soon. Tomo is clearly enjoying the play, but Misuzu has those dead eyes as usual. We heard Jun's thought on this situation this chapter, hopefully we get insight into Misuzu's tomorrow. Either way, pretty sure something big is about to happen (and it better not be another fuckin HIATUS! >< )


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2018)

Yeah I can't take him seriously like that.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 4, 2018)

Missed in translation: Misuzu "talks" in 1st and 3rd panels, and Jun's thoughts are in 2nd and 4th.


----------



## Roman (Jul 4, 2018)

Finally caught up to this after a long time. Man this is as hilarious as ever 

Yeah, no one other than Gundo could've been a better Cinderella.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 5, 2018)

Everyone is shipping them so hard they ended up breaking character


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 5, 2018)

Why did their play suddenly turn into Evangelion?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 6, 2018)

Wait...this can't seriously be the entire arc, can it?


----------



## Katou (Jul 6, 2018)

hmmm i think its time to re read it .... i guess its far enuff


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh shit! He asked her out!...sorta. "I thought this would be fine" Goddamnit, Jun...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 8, 2018)

Hurray! The moms are back! Cute moment between Tomo-mom and Misuzu...too bad Misuzu-mom is tired everyone's bullshit today, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

And she is wearing a shirt that says dishonest lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh it's the delinquent girls...haven't seen them in a long time. Tomo completely oblivious to their disgust (or jealousy) of Jun, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2018)

Completely forgot about them lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 10, 2018)

Senpai is so happy to advertise the haunted house...too bad for Tomo. She can't back down now, lol.

This is Jun's chance though! Something Something "Suspension Bridge Effect". Too bad it'll most likely end up with him getting punched by her while she flails around in fear instead. RIP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 11, 2018)

2nd Panel: OH SHIT! IT'S HAPPENI-
4th Panel: Oh...yeah, that makes more sense, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2018)

Goddamnit, JUST GO FOR IT! ><


----------



## Roman (Jul 12, 2018)

Friendship doesn't need to end with romance Tomo, just do it!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 13, 2018)

HE DID IT! HE ASKED HER TO DANCE!

lol @ all the girls clapping...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2018)

lol, dude got completely fuckin ignored. Get rekt


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 14, 2018)

Carol has black hair in the 3rd panel. Fumita goofed up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Carol has black hair in the 3rd panel. Fumita goofed up.


No he didn't.

Too lazy to do a good photoshop, but here you can see the outline of a person (a faceless person, but a person nonetheless). You cannot actually see CC's hair in the 3rd panel.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 15, 2018)

Jesus Christ, Misuzu's murder-face in the 4th panel


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 16, 2018)

OH HOLY FUCKIN SHIT! IS THIS ACTUALLY A CONFESSION!?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2018)

?!


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 16, 2018)

Nani?! 

I don't believe it. Another fucking fake out for sure


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 16, 2018)

It would actually give some purpose to this arc though. I thought for sure some crazy shit was going to go down during the play...nope. This would certainly redeem it significantly. I mean hell, there are plenty of series that don't just end once the couple is established (Horimiya is the best example I personally can think of), so it could still be a really fun series once they are already together (...possibly).

OR, Jun goes full retard and the sentence actually goes: "There's no misunderstanding....OF COURSE WE ARE JUST FRIENDS", I'll fuckin stab someone if that happens. OR...another hiatus. RIP


----------



## Morglay (Jul 16, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 16, 2018)

I mean, can you blame him?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 17, 2018)

CC watching them as if it is an opera...though I guess that isn't TOO far off.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, one week isn't that scary. Wonder what Jun said to Tomo to make her run away like that. He couldn't have confessed, could he?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 17, 2018)

Or maybe she just ran away before he could tell her. Kinda looks like Jun is like "hey wait, you didn't let me finish"


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2018)

Hiatus time at the cliffhanger of course.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 17, 2018)

stop being a gaybo tomo holy shit


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Hiatus time at the cliffhanger of course.


Nothing will ever beat the "I used to date Misuzu" cliffhanger.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 24, 2018)

Tomo is back!

But oh no...she is acting extra tomboy-ish. Probably a natural defense mechanism...doesn't know how to cope with a confession from Jun. RIP.


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2018)

Poor Jun just can't catch a break


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 24, 2018)

Oh, it's back. And it's been a week in-story, but it's already cold?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2018)

GODDAMNIT TOMO! If she is just gonna pull this bullshit, I guess it is time for Misuzu to swoop in on Jun once and for all.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 25, 2018)

Honestly I think they have to force another girl (non-friend) to try and ask out Jun, only way that forces tomo to make her move since she has autism.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2018)

Just get her in a position where she can't run away so she blush all girly and act cute.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Just get her in a position where she can't run away so she blush all girly and act cute.


I mean, that isn't a bad idea...corner her, leaving her with two options: get so flustered she dies, or she fights her way out. Either way, it'll be rough times lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy shit CC looks so happy to not get slapped away from a hug by Misuzu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 27, 2018)

CC just got NTR'd by a heater  I love Tomo's serious face like, "I'm so sorry for your loss."


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 28, 2018)

Misuzu's flawless logic...get your shit together CC


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 29, 2018)

CC with the rhetorical question lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 30, 2018)

What's-his-name helping Jun convert his depression into rage...good for him.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2018)

I didn't think we'd actually progress to this point lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 30, 2018)

I mean, this is technically "chapter" 835...granted, these are only 1 page long, but that is basically like 100 chapters or so of a regular series (4koma are hard to gauge since most romcoms are like 16+ pages, but so much of that is filler that saying ~800 = 100 is probably fair). I would certainly hope a series by that point would get some actual goddamn progress lol.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 30, 2018)

What's his name? That's Misuzu's husbando to you


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh please, Tanabe doesn't stand a chance hooking up with Misuzu...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2018)

In b4 Tanabe x Misuzu :ho


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 30, 2018)

Considering it has taken 850 chapters for Tomo and Jun to get THIS far (childhood friends, liked each other for years)...Tanabe and Misuzu (Misuzu hates/completely ignores him) would literally require their own entire spinoff series to make that shit even remotely likely. Or the author throws in a 1 panel reference at the very end of the series that they hooked up...I dunno, because "reasons".


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 30, 2018)

Tanabe will ntr Jun from Tomo before this series ends


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 30, 2018)

Kamina. said:


> Tanabe will ntr Jun from Tomo before this series ends


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2018)

Get rekt Tanabe


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 31, 2018)

Does Tanabe know Jun used to date Misuzu?


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 31, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Does Tanabe know Jun used to date Misuzu?



no he doesnt acknowledge those below him


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Does Tanabe know Jun used to date Misuzu?


They dated during middle school, right? Don't think Tanabe knew them then, and I highly doubt either one of them would bring that up to him, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 1, 2018)

Poor Jun, still completely scarred from that experience


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Does Tanabe know Jun used to date Misuzu?


 How would he?  He's not close enough to either of them for them to tell him.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol at Jun's eyes.

So Tanabe is Jun's Misuzu, and senpai is his Carol. Jun-kun wa Otoko no Ko?


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 1, 2018)

Carol should have been given a better pairing tbh, the karate guy is almost background character tier imo


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 1, 2018)

I had forgotten that Sempai was dating Carol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 1, 2018)

Dating? They've been married...3 times!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 2, 2018)

Senpai sometimes forgets just how fuckin strong he really is lol

So Tanabe found out, Senpai found out...and both congratulated him. Really hope for some reason we get to see Jun talk to Tomo's parents. Wew...that would be an amazing sight


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2018)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 3, 2018)

Dear God, he almost looks like Tomo in that 3rd panel...dat Trap Senpai.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 4, 2018)

What a nice bro moment....


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 4, 2018)

Last two panels: "Pull my finger"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 5, 2018)

Oh holy fuckin shit...it's finally happening! 100% for realzies this time guys! I PROMISE!!!

.....ANDDDDDD HIATUS!


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 5, 2018)

What the Fumita, it hasn't even been two weeks.

Wonder why Jun wants to talk to Misuzu before Tomo. Does he want her approval or something?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2018)

Right on schedule with the hiatus

And he is probably going to try to get Misuzu's approval to take Tomo away from her.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 5, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Right on schedule with the hiatus
> 
> And he is probably going to try to get Misuzu's approval to take Tomo away from her.


Or maybe make a truce with her?


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 5, 2018)

If this is ANOTHER fake out im gonna be pissed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 6, 2018)

These edits are great...


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2018)

Those edits are genius


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 10, 2018)

Best one I've seen so far:


----------



## Roman (Aug 10, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Best one I've seen so far:


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2018)

When is this coming back?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2018)

Can't read moonrunes, but in the twitter post I linked, it appears to show 9/11. So either '9/11; Never Forget!" or the author is gonna start up then.


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2018)

The author's Japanese right? I doubt it's a reference to that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 30, 2018)

Roman said:


> The author's Japanese right? I doubt it's a reference to that.


Yes...that is how jokes work. That date is almost assuredly when he returns to the series.


----------



## KB8 (Sep 11, 2018)

When is this coming back?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh wow, Misuzu's dad...and he's barking like a dog. Those two are probably into dat kinky stuff 

Tanabe's sister! She's kinda cute and fun. Of course she wants to fuck Jun...all the girls do. Sadly, no way in hell she is winning against Tomo, lol.

Well that was a fun omake overall. NOW WHERE ARE MY NEW CHAPTERS!? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 15, 2018)

Good for Senpai tho, living that Ore Monogatari life, until he gets arrested.

Imouto a thirsty ningen.

Misuzu's dad enjoying his own suffering


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 17, 2018)

Misuzu and her mom don't deserve her dad.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 17, 2018)

He's leaving them for Tanabe EoS so don't worry about it


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol is this hiatus has gone on for way too long.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2018)

Tanabe's sister is exactly how I imagined her lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

I figured the end was coming soon with the recently developments...doesn't make it any less sad though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2018)

It's back! Haven't seen that Fang in quite a long time...


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 25, 2018)

Off to a slow start again. Now that a relationship with Jun might become reality, Tomo is questioning if she really wants it. Comes with being inexperienced at love, I think.

How will it end? Just a big damn kiss? Grandchildren?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow look at those eyes in the 4th panel...oof!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2018)

The ship that never sailed has sunk.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 27, 2018)

Take a hike Misuzu. Tomo ain't yours anymore.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2018)

Jun and Misuzu can still share her...I'm down for the 3way ending


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2018)

The real ending


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 28, 2018)

He's so innocent lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 29, 2018)

Not gonna lie, after that 2nd panel I thought she might have pulled him in for a kiss. But then I remembered, this is Misuzu, and she keeps shit real


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 29, 2018)

This is nothing but stupid teenage drama and I absolutely hate it. Hell, it's even more convoluted than teenage drama.

So this is how Fumita decided to end Tomo. It kills me inside.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 30, 2018)

Yep, Misuzu has been helping that ship for a while...at least Jun realizes that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2018)

Awww yeah, Jun knows what's up. Thinkin about Tomo-mom


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2018)

Those edits are still gold


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kamina. (Oct 1, 2018)

jun had that "gay" moment when he thought Tomo was a boy and sad her name first though

I thought the point of getting Misuzu as a GF was so he could talk to tomo again?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 2, 2018)

CC trying to help lighten the mood


----------



## Courier Six (Oct 2, 2018)

How many chapters till the end?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 2, 2018)

Dunno. This is final volume though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2018)

Get baited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2018)

Big brain plays.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 4, 2018)

Knowing her, I'm just afraid that she will end up jumping off the roof >.> There REALLY needs to be some plot, and ASAP, though...so I feel like we will actually get the real confrontation finally.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 5, 2018)

YES JUN! EMBRACE THE "M" LIFESTYLE!  It's great. Trust me!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow, he has finally become "UN-Dense-as-Fuck". They could have been boyfriend and girlfriend much sooner if had just realized it then. Well at least he is atoning for this sins and because he wants to get hit by Tomo amirite?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 7, 2018)

/sigh...Goddamnit Jun. WE as the readers know he was fully aware of how cutey she's been acting in this series. So really hoping this wasn't just for comedic value, and that Jun was just trying (and succeeding) at getting Tomo to punch his ass, like he wanted.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2018)

Classic Tomo and Jun


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 8, 2018)

He's got those determined eyes...he knows what he did. That 4th panel breaks my heart though  JUN! PROTECT THAT SMILE!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2018)

That stark difference between 3rd and 4th panel  But, HE DID IT! HE 100% CONFESSED!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 10, 2018)

How did she manage to run away AGAIN!?


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 10, 2018)

Yeah, this is just getting dragged for no reason.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2018)

Probably how Tomo's parents hooked up.


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 10, 2018)

This turn of events looks weird to me. Two chapters ago Tomo realized how Jun felt when she confessed to him and chided herself for running away from her feelings when even Jun has finally stopped running away from his. And yet she still runs away?


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 10, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> This turn of events looks weird to me. Two chapters ago Tomo realized how Jun felt when she confessed to him and chided herself for running away from her feelings when even Jun has finally stopped running away from his. And yet she still runs away?



Milking the series for no reason


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2018)

REALLY hoping Misuzu slaps some fuckin sense into Tomo...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

She's really cute freaking out over this.  If Jun saw this side of her right now..


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 11, 2018)

Why did Tomo ever confess to Jun in the first place if she didn't know what to do next? Baka tomboy.
You'd think she'd at least get a few ideas after all this time.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Why did Tomo ever confess to Jun in the first place if she didn't know what to do next? Baka tomboy.
> You'd think she'd at least get a few ideas after all this time.


She freaked out.  It's a believable reaction.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 12, 2018)

CC trying to be considerate and let them have a heart to heart alone...but Misuzu doesn't want her good friend CC to miss this scene (and maybe cuz she needs CC's courage)


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 13, 2018)

Holy fuck, did not expect to see Misuzu crying...even though she herself won't even admit it, lol. CC is just in complete shock as to wtf is going on


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2018)

Carol's face is even funnier


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 13, 2018)

Man misuzu can be so melodramatic.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 14, 2018)

FRIENDSHIP FISTBUMP!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2018)

Cotton Candy is just too cute and fluffy. But at least she is a good friend for Misuzu.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2018)

I hope that isn't the last time we see them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 15, 2018)

Pretty sure we got at least 15+ chapters remaining before the volume ends...so I highly doubt that is the last we see of them.

Edit: Err...just checked. Actually, I'm retarded. Most manga volumes are about that long, but these are literally 1 page chapters lol. If this really is the "final volume" then we still got anywhere between 125-240 chapters remaining.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2018)

HELL YEAH, SHE GOT RESOLVE TOO AND-...nevermind.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2018)

Jun with the reflexes "Oh no ya don't!"


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh Tomo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 17, 2018)

Tomo this chapter:

"SAY IT IN RED!"


But at least she is making sure without a doubt she understands Jun's true intentions. REALLY fuckin hoping we at least get a hug/handholding/kiss next chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2018)

Tomo: "Damnit Jun! I've dealt through almost 800 chapters of this shit, you aren't gonna get me again!"


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Tomo this chapter:
> 
> "SAY IT IN RED!"
> 
> ...



A kiss is mandatory now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2018)

That 4th panel Tomo, tho...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2018)

Jun likes to be hit lol


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 18, 2018)

Finally stupid drama is over, and we are 100% into fluff. Maybe the ending won't be as shitty as I feared.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2018)

Why would they no longer be best friends? There are a good amount of married couples who are best friends O_o


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 20, 2018)

Uh oh, now Jun is running lol. Hopefully by the end of this race she realizes what he means...or something?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2018)

These kids sure love their cardio lol


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 20, 2018)

Just say "lovers is the same as best friends with added concepts instead of a different thing"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 21, 2018)

Poor Tomo...her brain really can't comprehend anything regarding Love, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2018)

Lol deliberately trying to cause a misunderstanding.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 22, 2018)

That was a smooth as fuck confession...even though he already confessed chapters ago, lol. BUT, it looks like Tomo finally fuckin understands. Kiss imminent?


----------



## Roman (Oct 22, 2018)

FUCK YEA BOI


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 22, 2018)

lol theres no way these two autists will be drawn kissing. Maybe Jun will kiss her on the cheek at best.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2018)

He's become a smooth mofo tho.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2018)

RIP Jun! They were an official couple for less than a second, and he died.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2018)

Next chapter is a time skip with her at his grave.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2018)

I just hope to God it doesn't turn out to be an amnesia arc. I'll fuckin drop this series...


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I just hope to God it doesn't turn out to be an amnesia arc. I'll fuckin drop this series...



I wouldn't worry tho, this shit always happens for gags. Remember, these kids sprint 10k every day and then spar at 100% every time right after. A couple of steps won't do anything to them.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 24, 2018)

No amnesia...that's good. Also, HURRAY! THEY ARE FINALLY A COUPLE!

...BUT!  REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Courier Six (Oct 24, 2018)

Just when it finally got going and then a hiatus out of nowhere


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2018)

Just cut my throat now.


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 5, 2018)

When is it extended till? Also, how hard is it to draw like 3 chapters and end the series?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 6, 2018)

I mean, if we go by normal volume length...there are still like 90 chapters remaining. But yeah, no set date for return now, so this hiatus could be a long one (or maybe a few days, who the fuck knows?)


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2018)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I mean, if we go by normal volume length...there are still like* 90 chapters remaining*. But yeah, no set date for return now, so this hiatus could be a long one (or maybe a few days, who the fuck knows?)



More than enough time for Tanabe to make his move then


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 28, 2018)

Tomo never ever:


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2018)

Yeah just saw this too. Welp, time to kill myself.


----------



## Courier Six (Nov 29, 2018)

Did it get cancelled?


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 29, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> Did it get cancelled?



I threw it into Google translate and it said supposed to resume in November but is postponed.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 19, 2018)

sooo is this ever coming back lol?


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 20, 2018)

Maybe next year.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 18, 2019)

Returns Feb 19th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2019)

ITS BACK


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 19, 2019)

damn feels like it's been forever


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh no. If Jun decides it was all a dream too, we'll be back to square one.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 19, 2019)

If that fuckin happens, I'll just drop the series.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok, good...no more bullshit fake drama.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

I dunno why, but Jun made me laugh in that 3rd panel.

It would have been funny if it actually was a dream but Tomo's question ended up as a confession and making the relationship happen anyway


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 20, 2019)

Tomo in that 3rd panel...so fuckin adorable.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Things are too sugary sweet...I need Misuzu to call them out on acting weird.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2019)

Yay, Misuzu is back! What a great re-intro too, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2019)

That's our girl


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 22, 2019)

Misuzu sensed DEATH like Genos during his sparring match with Saitama.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2019)

Jun's face in the context of that convo


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 23, 2019)

Decided to look at the beginning of this thread to see how long this manga has been running and


> the MC isn't dense


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 23, 2019)

I literally didn't even remember the fact that they confessed to each other before the hiatus


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 23, 2019)

lol...so true. Get rekt no-name dude.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2019)

Lol no bars held...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 25, 2019)

CC is back and fluffy as ever.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 25, 2019)

That pun must've been a bitch to translate. I can't say Dropout did a good job; maybe he shouldn't have tried to make it work at all.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2019)

Blushing Tomo, and Jun gettin his normie ass beat by Misuzu and CC


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 26, 2019)

You can hear those two thinking:

"Now you are playing the lovey dovey shit you dense bastard "


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 26, 2019)

Mangakas who think girls beating up boys is a good punchline should stop drawing forever.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah, it's dumb.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Mangakas who think girls beating up boys is a good punchline should stop drawing forever.


I mean, on one hand I fully agree with you. It's a super lame trope that is old as fuck. On the other hand...I literally pay Mistress to hit/step on me, so I kinda am envious of Jun getting beat on by Misuzu 


Time to go full aggro on Jun to get their relationship back to normal!


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 27, 2019)

She finally gets together with Jun, and she's immediately unhappy with their relationship? Of all the developments to take near the endgame...


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 27, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Mangakas who think girls beating up boys is a good punchline should stop drawing forever.



Agreed, we need a panel of Jun wailing on Misuzu with a crowbar as revenge


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 28, 2019)

Damn, almost got some sweet, sweet, yuri action


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2019)

Nope.jpg lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 1, 2019)

Senpai is totally takin her to Pound Town...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2019)

HIMITSU~


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 1, 2019)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Senpai is totally takin her to Pound Town...


I don't know, if that one omake chapter is anything to go by, he's so pure that Carol is ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm sure she's found a way to uncage the beast by now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2019)

Wasn't expecting Misuzu to watch that type of movie, let alone counting how many times they kissed lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 2, 2019)

Misuzu is on top of this as usual.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2019)

"You're really gonna get it on the date!" Awww yeah! My boy Jun gonna get fucked!...one way or the other!


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 4, 2019)

Why can't Tomo just be happy with what she has? She was full dere just a few chapters ago, and it almost gave me diabetes. This drama isn't necessary.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, she IS a woman.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 4, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Why can't Tomo just be happy with what she has? She was full dere just a few chapters ago, and it almost gave me diabetes. This drama isn't necessary.


...this constitutes as drama to you? It's just for comedic effect. Not everything needs to be labelled as drama lol.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2019)

Tanabe in chapter 886 is just too good.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 5, 2019)

Fuckin Jun lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't tell if Misuzu is happy for her, or kinda sad that she has changed?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 7, 2019)

DO IT TOMO! GO FOR IT!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 8, 2019)

Tomo-mom! And Jun asked to go out with Tomo in dogeza


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 8, 2019)

Damn, Jun is going all in this Christmas.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice. Good on you Jun, for thinking things through.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 9, 2019)

Yeah but without comparable third party consultation this could lead to something very over the top.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 9, 2019)

Bikini front and centre of thr brain... He'll be lacking blood in that region. Tuxedo with a masquerade mask and rose in the mouth inc.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 9, 2019)

Jun at the date


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh shit, GET HYPE!


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 10, 2019)

Even Misuzu is smiling!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2019)

Carol has on a genuine smile.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh sweet Jesus!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 11, 2019)

Good God Almighty. They match together so well that their clothes matched themselves as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2019)

HNNNNNGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh no! Tomo is melting from that massive blush, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 13, 2019)

Goddamn she looks hot in that 3rd panel...and lol @ prepping for a week in 4th panel.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 13, 2019)

That's some Kaguya-level planning from Tomo.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 13, 2019)

Is people going to ''romantic" movies to make out really a thing? I've never heard of it lol


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 13, 2019)

The progression of tomos clothing choices has been very realistic for an autistic tomboy, well done to the author.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2019)

Autistic is a bit harsh - I'd call her... Mildly spectrumed?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 14, 2019)

Poor Tomo. She had everything planned out so perfectly...until it ended up being a sex scene instead of just kissing


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 14, 2019)

Misuzu knew what she was doing when she recommended Tomo this movie.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 14, 2019)

Well Tomo, I think your hand should go further as well.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2019)

He's so focused


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 15, 2019)

"Interesting. Must take notes for later." - Jun probably


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 15, 2019)

if jun is taking notes from japanese porn movies tomo is going to have an awful time


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 16, 2019)

Such an adorable relationship


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 17, 2019)

Fuck yeah, Jun! Good Job!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 17, 2019)

Jun is on the freaking roll right now. Dayum son.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 18, 2019)

Jun is such a man of culture


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 19, 2019)

Fuck yeah! God these chapters have felt so good after all this time.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 20, 2019)

Poor Jun, he planned it all out perfectly...but Tomo is just too damn good at physical activities, lol.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 20, 2019)

Jun is really going all out on this. My boy is finally a man.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 21, 2019)

You can't afford to hurt yourself and die Tomo! You and Jun finally became a couple!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 22, 2019)

Handholding already...next step, they're gonna fuckkkkkkk

But seriously, it is nice seeing Tomo look/act this cute. God I'm happy that they are finally a couple. Been a long goddamn journey...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 23, 2019)

JUST LISTEN TO HER DAMNIT! IT'S FOR YOUR OWN GOOD!


----------



## Morglay (Mar 23, 2019)

The thirst seems strong... However I'm being misled.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2019)

What are we about to get!?


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 24, 2019)

Probably a mom-peaking-from-the-door routine, and they get blocked by shyness from doing anything.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 24, 2019)

Or the Mom joins in?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 24, 2019)

Tomom is Jun's first love after all.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 24, 2019)

JUN'S DICK IS BLASTIN OFF! CAN'T RESIST THAT TOMO ANY LONGER!


----------



## Morglay (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2019)

We have lift-off


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 26, 2019)

DO IT! DO ITTTTTTT!


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 26, 2019)

HOHOHO I didn't expect this much fun from a couple! Good job author-kun-chan.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2019)

Tomo definitely got this side from her dad lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 27, 2019)

He's tryin so damn hard not to just bang you on the spot, Tomo! (even though in all honesty, he just SHOULD)

Also they better hurry this up, because if the first appearance of Jun's parents in this series is them showing up and accidentally cock-blocking, imma be super salty >.>


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 27, 2019)

Nah it's not the first. Juns mother appeared before they went to the fireworks.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Mar 27, 2019)

Now, the mom walks in with them fireworks. Boom boom kiddies.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 28, 2019)

:|


----------



## Morglay (Mar 28, 2019)

To know something is about to happen. Yet still be disappointed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 29, 2019)

Double chapter!  And...he hasn't officially asked to date her? Even though they just came back from their first date? O_o


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 29, 2019)

This is where the fans finally snap and burn down Fumita's house.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 29, 2019)

well i guess technically he never officially asked her to be his girlfriend lol


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 29, 2019)

But what the fuck man
They confessed to each other
Jun even asked Tomom's permission to date Tomo
They just went on a fucking movie date
HOW THE FUCK DOES IT NOT COUNT AS DATING JUST BECAUSE HE NEVER SAID "BE MY GIRLFRIEND"
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGH


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 29, 2019)

Now we just need a hiatus, and we can officially declare Fumita as the troll of the decade.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 30, 2019)

New page out. Tomo’s dad the real cockblocker smh.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Now we just need a hiatus, and we can officially declare Fumita as the troll of the decade.


Welp you got your wish


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 30, 2019)

Jun is going to completely obliterate Tomo's dad, lol. In fact, I'm kinda shocked Akemi didn't just beat her husbands ass after hearing that (maybe she wasn't in range?)

Also, HIATUS!


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 30, 2019)

This is just dumb tbh. Stop stalling and give the conclusion.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 30, 2019)

IB4 this ends and we go on to a sequel series that is a martial arts shonen spin off where Jun has to train all over the world to reach the level needed to defeat Tomo's dad.


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 29, 2019)

Tomo will be back in May.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2019)

Next week or in a month?


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 29, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Next week or in a month?


No idea. Knowing Fumita, probably the latter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 30, 2019)

Returns June 12th


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 11, 2019)

No more hiatus. Starting tomorrow, Tomo will begin again, and continue on until the finale.  Glad no more hiatus, but sad to see it finally end. Here's hoping it ends nicely...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 12, 2019)

At this rate, I want Fumita to go on just one more hiatus, or it won't feel right.
Anyway, we're back.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 12, 2019)

Here we go! Final stretch!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 13, 2019)

SSJ Tomo is gonna murder her dad. RIP


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm 100% OK with this ending in a big climatic martial arts fight against Tomo's dad.

All romcoms should end in an epic fistfight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 14, 2019)

CRITICAL HIT!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 15, 2019)

OOF! TOMO-MOM LOOKIN FINE AS FUCK!


----------



## Morglay (Jun 15, 2019)

Husband getting rewards for being a shit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 16, 2019)

Yay! The return of Misuzu!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 17, 2019)

Goddamnit Tomo...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2019)

Tomo-mom trying her best to fix this situation...too bad Tomo and Jun are both dumbasses (and Gorou too)


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 19, 2019)

This new arc is bad and boring. When are we getting to the good part?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 19, 2019)

Jun better hurry up and kick the shit outta Gorou, cuz Tomo-mom wants some grandkids!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 20, 2019)

God I missed Misuzu


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2019)

So he kept this from her, because he didn't want to her to have to wait for him? O_o Pretty sure Jun could easily destroy her dad after all the training he's done with Tomo over the years. Still probably doesn't realize his own strength?


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 21, 2019)

Why can't he tell her to wait for him?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 22, 2019)

God I hope there isn't a training arc or something :|


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2019)

Jun might be scared of Tomo's dad...but these two in front of Tomo are far scarier


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2019)

:|


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 25, 2019)

Training arc montage? Or is Jun gonna just man mode it and fight right away, for Tomo.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 25, 2019)

Jun is probably already stronger than her dad. Its just Jun and Tomo are delusional/autists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 25, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> Jun is probably already stronger than her dad. Its just Jun and Tomo are delusional/autists.


Yeah pretty much. Gorou is a giant fuckin dude, but Jun has had Tomo as his training partner basically his entire life. Most likely that is how this arc is going to end. They fight, Jun obliterates him...shocked faces all around O_o


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2019)

Triple Threat Match incoming


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 27, 2019)

Well at least this showdown arc isnt getting dragged on for too much longer.

And yes Tomo, if you cheer for Jun, he might literally murder your father (especially if you're in a cheerleader outfit )


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Is Tomo the only one who realizes this situation is messed up? Everybody else seems to be okay with her dad and her boyfriend fighting each other.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2019)

That's more like a "murder" look in his eyes than simply just beat, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 28, 2019)

"Something I need to take care of before dating Tomo"? Where have we heard that before...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2019)

Jesus, Jun is ruthless. Willing to go for the cheap shot in order to win. ALL FOR TOMO!


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 29, 2019)

It's okay, they train against surprise attacks like that in that dojo.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2019)

Ultra Instinct lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 30, 2019)

Jun brought his secret weapon  Tomo-mom is so fuckin great...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 30, 2019)

A funny chapter? In Tomo-chan?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 1, 2019)

Are you fuckin kidding? If Jun is down for the count, I'm gonna be so unbelievably butthurt...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 2, 2019)

lol, she's thinking about Jun's situation while breaking Senpai's back. Get rekt.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2019)

Tomo + Jun gonna 2v1 Gorou! WOMBO COMBOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2019)

There really better be an arc after this, lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 4, 2019)

Just realized I feel about current Tomo-chan like I felt about Bleach in its final arc. Barely anything happens, nothing makes sense, looking forward only to the ending.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 4, 2019)

Honestly, I liked Bleach's final arc. It was so insanely over the top and amazing, lol. My only real issue with it was the final boss kill. Kubo didn't know how to write himself outta the corner of "I made my villain an omniscient god that can manipulate time/space at his will, and there is realistically no way for the good guys to win" so it just kinda...ended, via nonsensical shit. And there was no epilogue and we had no idea where most of the characters went or did. And Ichigo just kinda ended up with Orihime. God that rushed ending was shit, fuck.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 5, 2019)

Misuzu in 3rd panel  But Christ, Tomo is gonna wreck shit now.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 5, 2019)

Misuzu looks like the girl from the well in the ring (or is it the grudge?) in panel 3


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 6, 2019)

Tomo and Jun gonna fuck this old man up!


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm surprised at the amount of people at reddit that thought Jun could take Goro no diff


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2019)

Finally she's there. Time to kick that old man's ass!

Also, Tomo is ending on July 14th.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of people at reddit that thought Jun could take Goro no diff


Pretty dumb yeah.  The guy is constantly training.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 8, 2019)

No way this'll work out this way. Gorou won't go full power on his adorable daughter. Tomo vs Tomo-mom, and Jun vs Gorou maybe?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, it's progress. Tomo finally realized she doesn't have to just watch.
Still fucked up that now it will be a parent and a child fighting, but eh. They are all dysfunctional. It's the basics of comedy.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh shit, Jun just gained RESOLVE! Time to get fuckin rekt, Gorou!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 10, 2019)

4 Chapters left :|


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 10, 2019)

Jun wont defeat him through a freebie imo.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh shit! Multiple page releases per day!

*Spoiler*: _942_ 









*Spoiler*: _943_ 









*Spoiler*: _944_ 









*Spoiler*: _945_ 








Was wondering how this would end in only 3 days, well I guess that answers that: try and cram a bunch of pages in per day, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 12, 2019)

He did it! No 2v1 or anything, he just straight up beat Gorou so he could get with Tomo. What a champ.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 12, 2019)

Okay, I know what the last page will be.
Fast forward 20 years, Jun is now head of this dojo, some guy tries to date his and Tomo's daughter, Jun gives him the same condition. Tomo murders Jun. Fin.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 12, 2019)

Mom is MVP.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 13, 2019)

Back to one chapter :|


Also, I like this version better:


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2019)

Welp, that's it. It's finally over. Pretty 'meh' ending, but I imagine there will be quite a lot of extra in the tankoubon release (presumably). If not then...oh well, RIP lol


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 14, 2019)

Can't wait to see what kind of BS will bring Misuzu and Tanabe together in the tankobon.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 14, 2019)

Tanabe will claim Carol, Misuzu & Jun in the timeskip epilogue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2019)

Tomo already told Jun she liked him in the first chapter, so I'm glad Jun interrupted her re-confession here.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 14, 2019)

so it's finally over huh.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 14, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Can't wait to see what kind of BS will bring Misuzu and Tanabe together in the tankobon.


Yeah, REALLY hope that doesn't happen. Misuzu deserves better lol.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 14, 2019)

no she doesn't. tanabe is her destiny. just look at her dad


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2019)

Author has a new one-shot out called Shinseki no Onee-chan.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

Please move to the archives.


----------



## Katou (Oct 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Author has a new one-shot out called Shinseki no Onee-chan.


ara-ara


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2019)

Well at least we got a cute long chapter to finally end things. Gonna miss this series.


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

i need ... a replacement


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2022)

LFG


----------

